# Gobby



## upiker2005

I went to the supermarket at the weekend and parked, like you do, out of harms way at the far end of the car park. A rather pretty Porshe had been parked nearby for the self same reason I suspect. As I made my way to the shop I passed the Porshe driver (his being the only car near mine) where upon he treated my pleasant nod with disdain. Never mind I thought, hes just a bit up himself. I walked the 300m to the shop and right at the door I realised I'd left my mobile phone in the car. I jogged back only to find the Porshe driver looking a little rattled and scrambling into his car. When I got the mine I could see why. The dirty [email protected] had gobbed all over the passenger window. In under a second I had him out of his car and after a couple of minutes, during which I treated another human being in a manner I thought I'd long left behind, I made him lick his own gob off of my car and then polish it with his tee shirt.
Rough Justice you might think? 
What would you have done?


----------



## jampott

Its funny how he managed to get such a true impression of your personality just from passing you in the car park.. :-*


----------



## upiker2005

jampott said:


> Its funny how he managed to get such a true impression of your personality just from passing you in the car park.. :-*


Hi ya buddy, I thought this might wake you? Just your style I thought? :wink:


----------



## Hilly10

After Id done what you did I would have kissed him with my forehead :wink:


----------



## Wak

Fantastic... :lol:

I wouldnt mess with you, you must be used to dragging people out of windows as well


----------



## upiker2005

Wak said:


> Fantastic... :lol:
> 
> I wouldnt mess with you, you must be used to dragging people out of windows as well


You've met me Wak, you know I treat everyone with the respect that they deserve. :wink:


----------



## Smeetok

what an ****hole .....good on you ! amazing how when it comes to protecting ones family and property you can discover a darker side [smiley=rifle.gif]

lets hope he's learnt his lesson... :wink:


----------



## jampott

So it *is* just me that thinks giving someone a thorough beating (if that's what it was) is a justified reaction?

It isn't like there was any damage done or anything like that.

Grow up, man. Fists aren't the answer to EVERYTHING you know.


----------



## ronin

Good call!
But i would have given the scum a good shoeing as well.


----------



## dommorton

Respect!

Hahah that's quality! good work


----------



## planman

As some of you might have seen, I posted a message about my car overheating about two weeks ago. At that time I was on my way down to see my dying godmother for what may be the last time. Not only would the [email protected] not let me pull over from the middle lane, but when I did so I had along line of cars passing at walking pace, all sniggering.

Then came chav boy in his Peugeot 106, baseball xcap front to back who signed "Ha Ha F*cking Ha you f*cking [email protected]" with plenty of sign language as well! (All this whilst travelling at walking pace)

I jumped out the car, calmly walked up to the guy ( who by now was struggling for the door locks) After disposing of his wing mirror and invertining his door, I left to the rapteous applause of all around me!

Road rage maybe, but maybe I was just upset over the news that Frodo lied and Bush has the ring!

Sorry, but time for my medication! As for the guy in the 106, my Bhuddist teachings tell me F*ck Him!


----------



## upiker2005

jampott said:


> So it *is* just me that thinks giving someone a thorough beating (if that's what it was) is a justified reaction?
> 
> It isn't like there was any damage done or anything like that.
> 
> Grow up, man. Fists aren't the answer to EVERYTHING you know.


It does seem you see things a little differently to most Timmy doesn't it?
This might explain your feelings of discontentment with your self and how they manifest themselves as attacks on others?

Reading between the lines I'm seeing a man (?) who was maybe bullied as a boy and now tries to bully himself? :wink:


----------



## jampott

What a crazy fucking bunch of psychotics drive TTs these days... :?


----------



## planman

Sorry guys but just read my message and dont know where the "all black person" came from.
Highly sorry if any offence caused, because it was not intended. Comes of watching football and trying to write on an immotive subject at the same time.


----------



## jampott

upiker2005 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it *is* just me that thinks giving someone a thorough beating (if that's what it was) is a justified reaction?
> 
> It isn't like there was any damage done or anything like that.
> 
> Grow up, man. Fists aren't the answer to EVERYTHING you know.
> 
> 
> 
> It does seem you see things a little differently to most Timmy doesn't it?
> This might explain your feelings of discontentment with your self and how they manifest themselves as attacks on others?
> 
> Reading between the lines I'm seeing a man (?) who was maybe bullied as a boy and now tries to bully himself? :wink:
Click to expand...

No, I think its the laddish twat mentality of the newer breed of forum members showing their true colours - the ones who think violence solves things.

I am perfectly content with myself, thanks. As for attacking others... *ahem* - I think you'll find that's YOU... :lol:

Reading between the lines, you'll just see blank space. I am what you see. No hidden bullying stories, and I'm not a bully either. Nor do I make largely unprovoked physical assaults on people, either...

...not because I can't, but because I think the people who DO fight with their fists look weak. Particularly when its out of proportion with the initial "offence".

There... make of that what you will. Bragging about beating some guy up on a public forum is crass and dull. I hope the next guy who gobs on your car puts up a better fight.


----------



## upiker2005

Timmy Timmy Timmy, You really didn't like me pulling you on talking down to others did you?

Now, stop making such a knob of yourself eh and run along there's a good boy. :wink:


----------



## dalelloyd

Is this not a friendly forum?? hmm, each to their own in my opinion hey...
I must admit, I wouldn't be happy if someone had gobbed on my motor deliberatly. BUT.... shhhhh... it happens...


----------



## planman

Certainly was not bragging, and totally out of my nature, but given the situation at the time, who knows. Certainly being stuck in the jam between Letchworth and Stevenage for nearly an hour with no-one working on the roads does not help!


----------



## aidb

Did you find out why he spat on your car? :?


----------



## upiker2005

aidb said:


> Did you find out why he spat on your car? :?


Now there's the thing ? He had no logical explanaition he just kept saying "You tell me"? I never gave him the kicking he deserved instead I showed him I was very capable of it. The best way I could think of humiliating him was to tell him to lick his gob off my car or I'd inflict considerable harm upon him. He chose to lick the window! Me I'd sooner of died than do that but it takes all kinds does it not? :wink:


----------



## saint

It's not big - it's not clever - it's a perfect example of "respect only me" that seems to prevail these days. To prolly provoke a few flames - I blame the football culture and the lack of the belt in public schools!!

Too many folk up their own balloon knots.


----------



## AxlFoley

well I think you did the right thing, if some twat spat on my car, I would have made him lick the spit back of, no questions, he would have had a good kicking as well, you work hard for your car and some cunt thinks they have the right to spit on it, lets face it words wouldnâ€™t have worked on him as he obviously had no kind of intelligence!


----------



## mrdemon

got what was coming to him

respect


----------



## Wak

Personally I think your did the right thing......

Although after having someone gob on the car having them use their gobby tongue is debatable....I'd have gone straight for the T-shirt.

Tim, shhhhh! :lol:

What really really is disturbing is that we take for granted that someone else who owns a nice car will be respectful of another nice car.

What in gods name made this person who is already in a privileged position with their motor to lower themselves to spit on another nice car?

:?


----------



## dj c225

Hi,

Don't really understand why he done it!

At least you managed to get him to wipe it off without using violence!

The other comments heard here are pretty disturbing, self control is and art, which many lack, too many people jump to violence.

Doesn't matter what someone will do to me on the road, I will never use violence on someone, doesn't look good, is pointless and can get you in trouble (police).

Best to ignore other, no matter how much of a rush you are in or what they have done. Learn to live with idiots, cause a lot of people are, and you arent going to stop them.

Best thing is not to snoop down to their level! Violence doesn't prove anything.

The only times I would use my fighting skills would be if I was being attacked, then maybe I would erupt, otherwise I manage to stay pretty cool all year round (aircon :lol: )

All the best
DJ


----------



## panbikes

Right. upiker2005 mate you have my total respect....for making him lick his own gob off your pride and joy. I am slightly saddened though that you did not give him a bl*ody good doin', but I suppose the mere threat was nearly as good.  :wink:

Now as for you Mr marmalade p*sspot man, would you kindly please refrain from swearing quite openly in your threads without even a " ** or ^^ " to disguise the obscenity you openly use without a care for offending, especially women and children.

My young god son was browsing this very forum yesterday and neither I or his own 17 stone brick sh*t house of a father take kindly to such blatant vulgar spelt absolute language, being colourfully used by members such as yourself.

Go to the flame room and use such language if you so wish. Not here thank you.

please stop it and apologise.

panbikes

278hp TTR blue


----------



## jampott

panbikes said:


> Right. upiker2005 mate you have my total respect....for making him lick his own gob off your pride and joy. I am slightly saddened though that you did not give him a bl*ody good doin', but I suppose the mere threat was nearly as good.  :wink:
> 
> Now as for you Mr marmalade p*sspot man, would you kindly please refrain from swearing quite openly in your threads without even a " ** or ^^ " to disguise the obscenity you openly use without a care for offending, especially women and children.
> 
> My young god son was browsing this very forum yesterday and neither I or his own 17 stone brick sh*t house of a father take kindly to such blatant vulgar spelt absolute language, being colourfully used by members such as yourself.
> 
> Go to the flame room and use such language if you so wish. Not here thank you.
> 
> please stop it and apologise.
> 
> panbikes
> 
> 278hp TTR blue


Go fuck yourself. I don't care how big you are. I'm really not impressed by 17 stone.

This thread BELONGS in the flame room. Its hardly TT related. Its barely interesting, except for the obviously violent attitude some of you seem to have. Its like a cockfight. You don't get involved yourselves, but enjoy watching from the sidelines.

*yawn*


----------



## jampott

PS - I'd prefer my kids to hear the odd swear word than go away thinking violence and threats were the right thing to do.


----------



## dj c225

jampott said:


> PS - I'd prefer my kids to hear the odd swear word than go away thinking violence and threats were the right thing to do.


It seems like Tim is the only person here that I agree with tonight, your 100% right mate!


----------



## jampott

dj c225 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS - I'd prefer my kids to hear the odd swear word than go away thinking violence and threats were the right thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like Tim is the only person here that I agree with tonight, your 100% right mate!
Click to expand...

Thank you dj. One other sane voice in the melee tonight.


----------



## saint

respect - word....

lmao


----------



## TTyler

LMFAO @ this thread :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

Loving this thread.

Although i do not like using violence to resolve certain matters. There are times when you see someone doing something, that to you is totally unaceptable. As you approach them trying to stay calm it just does not work you get a rush of anger and before you/i know it your grabbing hold of the W**ker and giving him abit of a bashing. But it doesnt stop there because now your temper has taken control of you and find yourself dishing out more punishment than you need too.

Well done Upiker for not resorting to violence. Regardless of what some people on here think, that it was out of order what you did, i totally support what you did. If the guy is going to do something vile then its only just that he has to do something vile in return to pay for his disgusting habit! Personally i would have broke his nose. Well done for not lowering yourself to that level and doing something that he will have on his mind for a long time and hopefully make himself feel sick at the thought of what you made him do


----------



## dj c225

What exactly did you do to him though to make him spit on your car?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

got to agree with what you did if you want to act like scum then you have to expect to be treated like scum to many do gooders always looking after criminals these days :evil: 
i bet it will be a long time before he thinks about boing thet again


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

not going to comment one way or t'other on what happened - but Tim is most definately correct about one thing* - this thread does belong in the Flame room now 

* which isn't to say I agree OR disagree with his other points


----------



## thehornster

Bloody superb Dave :lol: :lol: :lol: ...See what you get when you mess with a LEEK member!!!! :lol: :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## saint

thehornster said:


> Bloody superb Dave :lol: :lol: :lol: ...See what you get when you mess with a LEEK member!!!! :lol: :lol: :roll: :wink:


That would have been really funny -

"Hey Mr Porsche guy..... don't mess with me .... am a LEEK"

Just hope he's not decided to read the forum..... I doubt he'd be able to move for days due to peeing himself laughing.


----------



## dee

lmao at this thread :lol:

I cant see what all the fuss is about.. Upiker resolved the situation without resorting to violence. Would you have frowned on a police officer for using the same intimidating demeanour in the same situation? I doubt it â€" granted a police officer is unlikely to have made him lick it off, but only because they wouldnâ€™t be allowed to do so!

Well done Upiker! Whilst the use of violence is not to be condoned, the problem with people today is they think they can get away with disrespecting others, this in turn breeds more disrespect. 
A healthy fear of a slapping if you do wrong is a useful way of ensuring mutual respect of ones property and liberty. Itâ€™s a shame the twat didnâ€™t have any offspring with him as if this is what he teaches his vermin, then the sight of dad getting a lesson in manners would have put at least a couple more of the next generation on to the straight and narrow 

I have little doubt that I would not have been so restrained Iâ€™m sorry to say... but Iâ€™m curious, those of you complaining, what exactly would you have done in this situation?


----------



## upiker2005

dj c225 said:


> What exactly did you do to him though to make him spit on your car?


Oh come on now dj c225, I know you're desperate to take a supportive stance for Timmy no m8's but to ask me why someone carried out a senseless act, is going just a touch too far? I posted on here (in the incorrect place it would seem) about an unpleasant event. I never said I dished out violence but I did (in my opinion) dish out justice. You will if you take a look back at the begginning of the thread see that Timmy posted his usual vitriolic comments in a bid to be contentious. You, I and all those reading this are aware that out there in this twisted world there are people who do Shi77y things for less than obvious reasons?
I resent your implication that I may have solicited this fellas spit dj and can see no reason that you'd ask me such a thing. Perhaps you seek favour from you know who? :?:


----------



## geewceeTT

I think upiker acted pretty damn reasonable in a vile situation. From some of the replies here, its looks like the guy could have ended up in a lot worse state, and not undeservedly either. I can certainly condone his behaviour.
I also would be interested to know how the guys on here who dont agree with what happened would have handled this - you still havent given a reply. Invite to tea to discuss high performance cars maybe?


----------



## paulb

dee said:


> Would you have frowned on a police officer for using the same intimidating demeanour in the same situation?


Yes I would. I also reckon a lot of people who are supporting the rough justice approach would also moan if they saw a policeman bullying someone.

Too right spitting on someone's car shows a lack of respect. But so does making someone lick it off again with a threat of violence. Two wrongs do not make a right.

It seems like lots of Judge Dredd wannabes now frequent this place. What gives you the right to be judge, jury and executioner?

As for the "the guy could have ended up in a much worse state" mentality. All he did was drop some non-corrosive organic fluid on a piece of glass. Does that justify a kicking as some seem to think it does? No. I thought (obviously wrongly) that one of the benefits of living in a civilised society was that we had moved on from caveman justice...


----------



## dee

paulb said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you have frowned on a police officer for using the same intimidating demeanour in the same situation?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I would. I also reckon a lot of people who are supporting the rough justice approach would also moan if they saw a policeman bullying someone.
Click to expand...

well you are an idiot if you think an officer would politely ask a yob to clean his spittle off the car, and if refused walk away shaking his head. You would be the first to complain!

it is idiots like you that turn the other cheek that, molly coddle their children and bend over and accept the crap we are forced to accept that has caused the society we live in today.

answer the question - what would you have done?!


----------



## dj c225

upiker2005 said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly did you do to him though to make him spit on your car?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on now dj c225, I know you're desperate to take a supportive stance for Timmy no m8's but to ask me why someone carried out a senseless act, is going just a touch too far? I posted on here (in the incorrect place it would seem) about an unpleasant event. I never said I dished out violence but I did (in my opinion) dish out justice. You will if you take a look back at the begginning of the thread see that Timmy posted his usual vitriolic comments in a bid to be contentious. You, I and all those reading this are aware that out there in this twisted world there are people who do Shi77y things for less than obvious reasons?
> I resent your implication that I may have solicited this fellas spit dj and can see no reason that you'd ask me such a thing. Perhaps you seek favour from you know who? :?:
Click to expand...

Regarding my view to violence that was in response to other posts within this topic and not necessarily yours.

I asked the question because I can still not understand why someone would do such a thing for no reason, especially a Porsche driver, this is still what is confusing!


----------



## paulatt

paulb said:


> All he did was drop some non-corrosive organic fluid on a piece of glass. Does that justify a kicking as some seem to think it does? No. I thought (obviously wrongly) that one of the benefits of living in a civilised society was that we had moved on from caveman justice...


Paul, you are so correct.

What an over reaction to such a trivial act! Yes, I have had gob smeared all over my windscreen, side window and door, it's not nice.

What would you have done to Porshe man had he kicked in your door panel? Would that have justified you inflicting severe GBH on the guy?

Come on boys, calm down, stop being so angry, take off those hoodies and try chilling out a bit!


----------



## scavenger

upiker2005 said:


> ... during which I treated another human being in a manner I thought I'd long left behind, I made him lick his own gob off of my car and then polish it with his tee shirt.....


Hopefully he reaads this forum and prosecutes you for ABH/GBH. Pillock :?


----------



## DXN

what type of porsche did he have? maybe he was trying to spit on that but was staggerred by the looks of your TT as he did so he couldn't help but look at it and accidently spat on it instead

:lol:


----------



## paulb

dee said:


> well you are an idiot if you think an officer would politely ask a yob to clean his spittle off the car, and if refused walk away shaking his head. You would be the first to complain!


I thought personal attacks were banned on this forum?

I would think it was inappropriate if a policeman (by the way - police officer is an Americanism) to threaten anyone with violence to get them to clean a car up. They could possibly arrest someone for criminal damage but it wouldn't stand up in court as *there was no damage*. Thanks for telling me what I would complain about, but you are wrong. So please don't try to speak for me.



dee said:


> it is idiots like you that turn the other cheek that, molly coddle their children and bend over and accept the crap we are forced to accept that has caused the society we live in today.


The society where people think it is ok to walk round menacing other people? I think that is caused more by people that share your attitude to be honest (note, no personal attack. I am not calling you an idiot - merely letting your words be judged for themselves). I don't molly coddle my children as I don't have any. But if I need have children I would teach them to behave like human beings and not go round spouting testosterone fuelled rubbish and playing the hard man. What does threatening someone achieve or cure? Nothing. It just breeds bitterness and resentment.

I am not supporting the action of spitting on a car but there was no damage to property, only pride. And even if there was damage to property, it is still not excusable to behave like a thug and go round threatening people. Rise above it people.



dee said:


> answer the question - what would you have done?!


I would have ignored it and worried about more important things in life than a bit of spit on my car.


----------



## dee

and next time he'll be keying your car

followed perhaps by slashing your tyres...

would you ignore that too...? I have seen many cases of exactly this kind of criminal damage go ignored by our legal system for obvious reasons...

your arguments are flawed and are the reason we are where we are in society today.

when a police officer (are you anti american?) is dealing with an offender he needs to take adopt an intimidating demeanour, they are trained to do so, it is proven to diffuse an situation that could turn into a fight. Upiker I believe has the stature to adopt the same stance.

IF you read and understood the post I made (and for that matter Upikers post also) he did not assault anyone, and dont condone violent behavour - he did as the police officer probably would have done (as I said perhaps not the licking).

Oh and if I were personally attacking you paul - you would know about it -and before you get on your horse again that is not a threat or an attack :wink:


----------



## paulb

I would have thought that escalation is more likely to lead to a kicked in door or similar next time your car is seen and you are not around. Ignore it and it will blow over. This is not like damage done by bored teenagers.

I did read and understand the post and was commenting on other comments that clearly state that violence was acceptable. I never said that upiker assaulted anyone, just the threat to do so.

Am I anti American? On some things yes and one of those is the dillution of our language. Hence policeman, constable etc being valid terms and police officer being a term learnt from watching too much T.J. Hooker when young.

The Met police sergeant I know well was trained to take an authoritarian and diffusing approach rather than intimidating.


----------



## dee

:wink:


----------



## dj c225

I still think something sounds really wrong about this.

Has no one asked themselves, why would the guy spit on the TT for no reason? Something must have been done to him for this to be done, or maybe it was a mistake?

I find it hard to believe that a Porsche driver would do such a thing!

Anyway best thing to do is ignore and not show that it has affected you, if you do then the other party will know they have annoyed you!


----------



## Wolfsburger

This really has made my lunch hour!

Now, for the do-gooders out there,
How would you have dealt with this situation?

Offered the guy counselling?
Wiped it off with your own hanky, apologising for parking near to him?

I really am intrigued, that`s all.

I`m with upiker on this one, there are far too many butt-holes in this country who think they can treat other people, and their property, as they wish.


----------



## dee

dj c225 said:


> I still think something sounds really wrong about this.
> 
> Has no one asked themselves, why would the guy spit on the TT for no reason? Something must have been done to him for this to be done, or maybe it was a mistake?
> 
> I find it hard to believe that a Porsche driver would do such a thing!


do you live in la-la land ??? :lol:

I suppose you think anyone who has had their car keyed must have done something to deserve it too....

perhaps the porker guy thought Upiker was beneath his station when offering a salutation to a fellow car enthusiast..

perhaps he didnt like the dress he was wearing, or the suggestive wink he gave him :-* :wink:


----------



## scavenger

dee said:


> IF you read and understood the post I made (and for that matter Upikers post also) he did not assault anyone





upiker2005 said:


> In under a second I had him out of his car


So the guy just fell out of his Porsche into his arms did he?


----------



## dee

scavenger said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF you read and understood the post I made (and for that matter Upikers post also) he did not assault anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upiker2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In under a second I had him out of his car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the guy just fell out of his Porsche into his arms did he?
Click to expand...

get back in your box... I'm sure Dave just asked him to step out sharpish you big girls blouse.... :lol:


----------



## dj c225

I do actually.

Many times there is a reason behind why one gets his/her car keyed, other times its done by jealous people or just malicious people.

I for one would never do it, firstly wouldnt know where to start :lol: secondly there is a fear of getting caught! and it would do nothing for me!

I think you guys need to take some self control lessons and learn to deal with problems more calmly.

If you ignore it the other person won't get pleasure from what he has done.

Alternatively, don't communicate with strangers on the street.

I don't particularly like it when random people approach me especially (apart from good looking girls ) saying that I won't go threaten them with violence when asking them to leave me alone!


----------



## upiker2005

paulatt said:


> paulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> All he did was drop some non-corrosive organic fluid on a piece of glass. Does that justify a kicking as some seem to think it does? No. I thought (obviously wrongly) that one of the benefits of living in a civilised society was that we had moved on from caveman justice...
> 
> 
> 
> Paul, you are so correct.
> 
> What an over reaction to such a trivial act! Yes, I have had gob smeared all over my windscreen, side window and door, it's not nice.
> 
> What would you have done to Porshe man had he kicked in your door panel? Would that have justified you inflicting severe GBH on the guy?
> 
> Come on boys, calm down, stop being so angry, take off those hoodies and try chilling out a bit!
Click to expand...

No, had the fella caused some physical damage I would have restrained him and called the police. As you're aware he didn't but I simply felt unable to turn the other cheek this time. It may be that I'm flawed in that respect but who amongst us is not in one way or another? :?:


----------



## upiker2005

scavenger said:


> upiker2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... during which I treated another human being in a manner I thought I'd long left behind, I made him lick his own gob off of my car and then polish it with his tee shirt.....
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully he reaads this forum and prosecutes you for ABH/GBH. Pillock :?
Click to expand...

Steady on Scav, I won't abide name calling! You're simply making a spectical of yourself. Now try to refrain please. :roll:


----------



## upiker2005

scavenger said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF you read and understood the post I made (and for that matter Upikers post also) he did not assault anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upiker2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In under a second I had him out of his car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the guy just fell out of his Porsche into his arms did he?
Click to expand...

In a way Scav he did yes. He actually decided to climb out of his car and proceeded to behave in a threatening manner. Being significantly larger than me he obviously felt I would be intimidated. He was sadly mistaken and the rest as they say is history. :wink:


----------



## sssgucci

Uphiker, I think you did the right thing.

If it was me I would do the same too, ask for some money off him aswell.

With some people words aren't enough. I'm sure he will think twice about doing this kind of thing again. Say you called the Police, what would/could they do? -Jacks*it I bet!

ABout 4 months ago I was working in my mates chinese takeaway. Basically a woman ordered some food, the food was sent out on delivery. She called back saying she had been overcharged.

I POLITELY told her she hadn't and went through the whole order with her.

So she came in with the food still not satisfied. So I went through the whole order with her again, adding it up according to the menu. The woman still didn't want to hear any of it, so she went into a rage. Got foil container out, and threw it at me. The Beef curry was very hot. I ducked but it still caught abit of my neck and back. Not once was I rude to her and I acted entirely proffesional.

Then she ran out.

All this was on camera. Police came in, took the video and ssid this evidence is perfect. Anyway, a week later, cps said its not going ahead with prosecuting.

The back wall had to get repainted, my Â£40 t-shirt was ruined and a minor burn but nothing serious. I got nothing out of it, not even an apology.


----------



## upiker2005

sssgucci said:


> Uphiker, I think you did the right thing.
> 
> If it was me I would do the same too, ask for some money off him aswell.
> 
> With some people words aren't enough. I'm sure he will think twice about doing this kind of thing again. Say you called the Police, what would/could they do? -Jacks*it I bet!
> 
> ABout 4 months ago I was working in my mates chinese takeaway. Basically a woman ordered some food, the food was sent out on delivery. She called back saying she had been overcharged.
> 
> I POLITELY told her she hadn't and went through the whole order with her.
> 
> So she came in with the food still not satisfied. So I went through the whole order with her again, adding it up according to the menu. The woman still didn't want to hear any of it, so she went into a rage. Got foil container out, and threw it at me. The Beef curry was very hot. I ducked but it still caught abit of my neck and back. Not once was I rude to her and I acted entirely proffesional.
> 
> Then she ran out.
> 
> All this was on camera. Police came in, took the video and ssid this evidence is perfect. Anyway, a week later, cps said its not going ahead with prosecuting.
> 
> The back wall had to get repainted, my Â£40 t-shirt was ruined and a minor burn but nothing serious. I got nothing out of it, not even an apology.


You should my friend have turned the other cheek and given a full refund. Your mistake was to let her know you were interested at all. I'm sorry but in my opinion you brought this upon yourself!

P.S wear less expensive T-shirts in future! :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Kell

Likewise, some little scrote threw an egg at my missus as she was getting our four month old baby out of the car.

Our next door neighbour saw it all and knows the kid involved and where he lives as he's had trouble with them bullying his own son.

Wife rings the police, they say they're going to do something. When we chase THEM up they say there's not enough evidence.

So two witnessess, his name and his address aren't enough then?

FWIW, I think getting him to wipe it off, was probably the right thing to do. Had you hit/kicked/punched him I think the punishment would have outweighed the crime, but as it is, he made the mess, he should clean it off. It also means he's unlikely to report it as he'd be too embarrassed.


----------



## sssgucci

upiker2005 said:


> sssgucci said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uphiker, I think you did the right thing.
> 
> If it was me I would do the same too, ask for some money off him aswell.
> 
> With some people words aren't enough. I'm sure he will think twice about doing this kind of thing again. Say you called the Police, what would/could they do? -Jacks*it I bet!
> 
> ABout 4 months ago I was working in my mates chinese takeaway. Basically a woman ordered some food, the food was sent out on delivery. She called back saying she had been overcharged.
> 
> I POLITELY told her she hadn't and went through the whole order with her.
> 
> So she came in with the food still not satisfied. So I went through the whole order with her again, adding it up according to the menu. The woman still didn't want to hear any of it, so she went into a rage. Got foil container out, and threw it at me. The Beef curry was very hot. I ducked but it still caught abit of my neck and back. Not once was I rude to her and I acted entirely proffesional.
> 
> Then she ran out.
> 
> All this was on camera. Police came in, took the video and ssid this evidence is perfect. Anyway, a week later, cps said its not going ahead with prosecuting.
> 
> The back wall had to get repainted, my Â£40 t-shirt was ruined and a minor burn but nothing serious. I got nothing out of it, not even an apology.
> 
> 
> 
> You should my friend have turned the other cheek and given a full refund. Your mistake was to let her know you were interested at all. I'm sorry but in my opinion you brought this upon yourself!
> 
> P.S wear less expensive T-shirts in future! :lol:  :wink:
Click to expand...

Refund, no way, what for? We did nothing wrong.


----------



## dee

sssgucci said:


> All this was on camera. Police came in, took the video and ssid this evidence is perfect. Anyway, a week later, cps said its not going ahead with prosecuting.


the tapes must have been blank.... there is a lot of this going about apparently :roll:


----------



## dj c225

you need to learn, customer is always right


----------



## upiker2005

SSS I'm kidding m8. :lol:  :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Is there a trend here?

Many of you will have seen the dents being knocked out of my car at Gaydon.

I parked in my Tescos, miles from the shop, next to a nice grey *Porsche* feeling safe...

Came back and noticed my passenger mirror bent right around and spit on the window.

Next day whilst cleaning the spit saw to my horror a knee dent in the door and the rear wing plus a big shoeing dent in the sill (there to this day)

I assumed it was kids - I am not so sure now. :?


----------



## dee

TTotal said:


> Is there a trend here?
> 
> Many of you will have seen the dents being knocked out of my car at Gaydon.
> 
> I parked in my Tescos, miles from the shop, next to a nice grey *Porsche* feeling safe...
> 
> Came back and noticed my passenger mirror bent right around and spit on the window.
> 
> Next day whilst cleaning the spit saw to my horror a knee dent in the door and the rear wing plus a big shoeing dent in the sill (there to this day)
> 
> I assumed it was kids - I am not so sure now. :?


yeah..... disgruntled Porsche driving Audi Stealers getting their own back on TT Forum members contantly moaning about them maybe?


----------



## upiker2005

TTotal said:


> Is there a trend here?
> 
> Many of you will have seen the dents being knocked out of my car at Gaydon.
> 
> I parked in my Tescos, miles from the shop, next to a nice grey *Porsche* feeling safe...
> 
> Came back and noticed my passenger mirror bent right around and spit on the window.
> 
> Next day whilst cleaning the spit saw to my horror a knee dent in the door and the rear wing plus a big shoeing dent in the sill (there to this day)
> 
> I assumed it was kids - I am not so sure now. :?


Yes but what did you do to who ever it was that did this to make them do it? I know I know nothing! Fact is you don't have to do you? :?:


----------



## TTotal

Just jealous on their part I imagine


----------



## upiker2005

TTotal said:


> Just jealous on their part I imagine


To be honest I am. My son tried to talk me into getting the same grill as you at Gaydon but I felt it was a little too expensive. Very very nice though. :wink:


----------



## TTotal

My son is always bringing grills home....but then he's dislexic :?


----------



## Nando

TTotal said:


> My son is always bringing grills home....but then he's dislexic :?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: very good John


----------



## sssgucci

upiker2005 said:


> SSS I'm kidding m8. :lol:  :wink:


  :lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY

dj c225 said:


> I still think something sounds really wrong about this.
> 
> Has no one asked themselves, why would the guy spit on the TT for no reason? Something must have been done to him for this to be done, or maybe it was a mistake?


I'm wondering why he spat also but the only explanation i can come up with is that he didn't like the other car parking so close to his - if it was parked close.

How did the TT owner - forgotten his name - know the bloke who he acknowledged owned the Porsche? Was he the only one who had parked after where he meet him?



> I find it hard to believe that a Porsche driver would do such a thing!
> 
> Anyway best thing to do is ignore and not show that it has affected you, if you do then the other party will know they have annoyed you!


So do I! My father owns a Porsche and I really can't imagine him doing this!!!! :lol:

I used to acknowledge people who owned TT's or nice cars but I generally got a unfriendly response similar to "who the f*** are you?"

In todays world you cannot communicate with strangers on the streets as you are likely to either get ignored, frowned at or - frankly - assaulted!

I'm still puzzled as to why the Porsche driver spat on the TT :?


----------



## scavenger

upiker2005 said:


> In a way Scav he did yes. He actually decided to climb out of his car and proceeded to behave in a threatening manner. Being significantly larger than me he obviously felt I would be intimidated. He was sadly mistaken and the rest as they say is history. :wink:





upiker2005 said:


> I jogged back only to find the Porshe driver looking a little rattled and scrambling into his car.


Good to see consistency in your story :?

Personally I diagreee with your actions. Life really is too short to get so worked up over such a trivial item. I certainly don't condone the actions of the other character in your story, however, you reduce yourself to the same social standing, if not lower, by your actions.

I hope you feel a big man for being so intimidating toward another human being, however, I am sure you carry no remorse over any consequences of your actions.


----------



## upiker2005

scavenger said:


> upiker2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a way Scav he did yes. He actually decided to climb out of his car and proceeded to behave in a threatening manner. Being significantly larger than me he obviously felt I would be intimidated. He was sadly mistaken and the rest as they say is history. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upiker2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I jogged back only to find the Porshe driver looking a little rattled and scrambling into his car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to see consistency in your story :?
> 
> Personally I diagreee with your actions. Life really is too short to get so worked up over such a trivial item. I certainly don't condone the actions of the other character in your story, however, you reduce yourself to the same social standing, if not lower, by your actions.
> 
> I hope you feel a big man for being so intimidating toward another human being, however, I am sure you carry no remorse over any consequences of your actions.
Click to expand...

I see no inconsistency? He scrammbled into his car he swaggered back out. Lets not forget I initiated none of this. I just hope nothing like this happens to you and that your faith in your brother man can remain intact.

Scav, if this whole sorry episode has done nothing other than teach him not to spit and you not to call people silly names it has atleast borne some positive fruit. :wink:


----------



## Lisa.

upiker2005 said:


> I made him lick his own gob off of my car and then polish it with his tee shirt.


Only just found this thread and am still reading through it, but already have a question from your original thread.

How did you "make" him lick the spit from your car? Surely you didn't just ask him and he meekly did as he was told, I can't believe anyone would just do that without being phyically forced.


----------



## upiker2005

Lisa, whilst I accept this does make sorry reading (particularly from your perspective) the answer to your question is situated on page 2. :wink:


----------



## dj c225

L8_0RGY said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still think something sounds really wrong about this.
> 
> Has no one asked themselves, why would the guy spit on the TT for no reason? Something must have been done to him for this to be done, or maybe it was a mistake?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering why he spat also but the only explanation i can come up with is that he didn't like the other car parking so close to his - if it was parked close.
> 
> How did the TT owner - forgotten his name - know the bloke who he acknowledged owned the Porsche? Was he the only one who had parked after where he meet him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it hard to believe that a Porsche driver would do such a thing!
> 
> Anyway best thing to do is ignore and not show that it has affected you, if you do then the other party will know they have annoyed you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do I! My father owns a Porsche and I really can't imagine him doing this!!!! :lol:
> 
> I used to acknowledge people who owned TT's or nice cars but I generally got a unfriendly response similar to "who the f*** are you?"
> 
> In todays world you cannot communicate with strangers on the streets as you are likely to either get ignored, frowned at or - frankly - assaulted!
> 
> I'm still puzzled as to why the Porsche driver spat on the TT :?
Click to expand...

Somebody on the same wave length as me!

As for the "who the f*** are you?" seems like this is the world we live in hence why my attidude has become a little like this, maybe its just London :lol: ?


----------



## genocidalduck

paulb said:


> I am not supporting the action of spitting on a car but there was no damage to property, only pride. And even if there was damage to property, it is still not excusable to behave like a thug and go round threatening people. Rise above it people.
> 
> 
> 
> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> answer the question - what would you have done?!
> 
> 
> 
> I would have ignored it and worried about more important things in life than a bit of spit on my car.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Is it any wonder that there is such a problem with anti social behavior in this country today. When people just want to bury there head in the sand and let the anti social element of society continue in making the rest of our lives miserable. The Police for the most part can not do anything as there hands are tied with protocal and other political correctness rubbish (Garbage  ). When my niece was mugged i found the b'stards that did it but also the police did, i was calm up until i saw them close then just lost it knowing that these 5 18 year old rude boys mugged and scared the life out of my 14 year old niece. Obviously i was restrained but while i was being calmed down a sergeant infront of 3 other officers said look mate we would love to let you go but whilst we are in uniform we have to protect them. He also said that they will get away with it. Surely enough they didnt prosecute due to the lack of evidence my niece even i.d. them all but still lack of evidence because they couldnt find her phone that they had stolen off her and one of the wankers that mugged her videoed it on his mobile but the police were not even allowed to look into his phone because of some pc bullshit. So is it any wonder that the scum in this country continue to act like fucking yobs as the police can do nothing to stop them.


----------



## sssgucci

genocidalduck said:


> paulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not supporting the action of spitting on a car but there was no damage to property, only pride. And even if there was damage to property, it is still not excusable to behave like a thug and go round threatening people. Rise above it people.
> 
> 
> 
> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> answer the question - what would you have done?!
> 
> 
> 
> I would have ignored it and worried about more important things in life than a bit of spit on my car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Is it any wonder that there is such a problem with anti social behavior in this country today. When people just want to bury there head in the sand and let the anti social element of society continue in making the rest of our lives miserable. The Police for the most part can not do anything as there hands are tied with protocal and other political correctness rubbish (Garbage  ). When my niece was mugged i found the b'stards that did it but also the police did, i was calm up until i saw them close then just lost it knowing that these 5 18 year old rude boys mugged and scared the life out of my 14 year old niece. Obviously i was restrained but while i was being calmed down a sergeant infront of 3 other officers said look mate we would love to let you go but whilst we are in uniform we have to protect them. He also said that they will get away with it. Surely enough they didnt prosecute due to the lack of evidence my niece even i.d. them all but still lack of evidence because they couldnt find her phone that they had stolen off her and one of the wankers that mugged her videoed it on his mobile but the police were not even allowed to look into his phone because of some pc bullshit. So is it any wonder that the scum in this country continue to act like fucking yobs as the police can do nothing to stop them.
Click to expand...

The funny thing is, One of the coppers dealing with the beefy curry case said to me after looking at the tape, "You should have gone after her and given her a slap."


----------



## genocidalduck

Funny you should say that also the next morning a couple of coppers came up my office on a different matter, but i assumed it was for what happened the previous night. Anyway they said oh we heard about that etc etc. Then the lady cop said well you know what to do next time. i said whats that. She said get there before us in future! Problem was it was of a police radio that i found out where the b'stards were.


----------



## jampott

Light the blue touch paper and retire... :lol:

No, seriously, I still can't get my head around the number of people on this thread (90+%?) that think violence, threatening behaviour etc are an appropriate response.

The criminal justice system in this country isn't always wonderful, but it is currently what we have.

It's very easy for the pocket-thugs amongst you to pipe up with "oooh, well done. I'd have done the same." when you aren't in that situation. I'd bloody LOVE to see how many would actually seize the initiative and confront the situation head-on.

We've heard tales of people being made to lick spit off a car window. People having their car door kicked in and wing mirror broken off. Worse still, a bunch of braying idiots cheering from the sidelines saying "well done, just what was needed..."

Self-righteous lynch-mob anybody?

Stop and think about how normal people should behave, even when riled. The mark of someone who earns respect from ME isn't someone who uses his fists (or threatens to) or lets his temper get the better of him - its the person who can rise above the trivial crap, maybe even SMILE and walk on. Not the Wayne Rooney's of the TT world who only know retaliation, petulance and abuse.

I honestly didn't think this forum was so full of yobs, "lads" and other people who want to brag about how "hard' or "dangerous" they are. It started with the "Uncle Alberts" but seems to have boiled over into the civilian crowd too.

I don't want to hear any more crap about "that's why society has broken down - because people like you won't stand up for yourself.". That's complete bullshit, and simply the battle cry of the completely ignorant. Society HAS broken down the minute people routinely use unreasonable levels of response. Getting knifed on a bus for intervening when some yob throws chips at your girlfriend. Getting shot on the tube, just because some trigger-happy prick in a uniform thinks its open-season on foreigners.

Dragging someone from a car, or denting their door and kicking off their wing mirror in anger (just because they've spat on your car, or laughed at you) is, IMHO, an unreasonable response. Are you proud and happy that you've sunk to their level (or lower?) Are you going to have to action this style of response EVERY TIME someone pisses you off?

No. I think you need to chill out. Understand how insignificant someone spitting on your car REALLY is.

I go back to my original comment on the thread. I can only assume he's already been acquainted with you before...


----------



## paulb

genocidalduck said:


> Is it any wonder that there is such a problem with anti social behavior in this country today. When people just want to bury there head in the sand and let the anti social element of society continue in making the rest of our lives miserable.


Yep. I worry about the antisocial behaviour of people who walk around condoning violent action in response to a petty insult.

This thread and the personalities involved make me glad I neither own a TT or live in London (East), Essex or Kent


----------



## upiker2005

Nope Timmy you're wrong again! Had he already been aquainted with me he would have know what the out come would be and would have exercised greater restraint. I'm pleased to see you a little less ready with the abuse too. Thankyou. :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck

Jampott you have some valid points But

I dont care about getting your respect....No offence. I'm not going to stand there thinking while someone is hurting somebody close to me or even me no i should just turn the other cheek because i need respect from you.


----------



## jampott

upiker2005 said:


> Nope Timmy you're wrong again! Had he already been aquainted with me he would have know what the out come would be and would have exercised greater restraint. I'm pleased to see you a little less ready with the abuse too. Thankyou. :wink:


So you're well known as a short-fused, punch-happy loser then?


----------



## garyc

jampott said:


> Light the blue touch paper and retire... :lol:
> 
> No, seriously, I still can't get my head around the number of people on this thread (90+%?) that think violence, threatening behaviour etc are an appropriate response*................................Self-righteous lynch-mob anybody?* :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


My thoughts exactly. What's with all the macho crap springing up here? Small willies? Big willies but impotent. Repressed homosexuality? A need to be vehemently agreed with? Too many Van Damme and Steven Siegal movies?

Why do I doubt that the incident actually happened in the first place?

_.....that should get em going._ :wink:


----------



## sssgucci

I am trying to understand some peoples views but I cant comprehend.

Ok, What would you do if you were in Uphikers shoes?

Say you came back to your TT and the porka driver had spat on your car. What would you do/say to him?


----------



## upiker2005

jampott said:


> upiker2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope Timmy you're wrong again! Had he already been aquainted with me he would have know what the out come would be and would have exercised greater restraint. I'm pleased to see you a little less ready with the abuse too. Thankyou. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're well known as a short-fused, punch-happy loser then?
Click to expand...

Oh Timmy and I thought you'd decided to play nicely? Keep smiling eh.x :-*


----------



## saint

Humility and TRUE respect is what we lack. Arrogance and a misguided self importance is the root of a lot of problems (blame the Yanks - we will be carrying guns soon to protect our property and own).



> Not the Wayne Rooney's of the TT world who only know retaliation, petulance and abuse.


Not far off it too - idolising footballers and their culture have been shown to be a cause of problems ergo Chav Culture.

Gotta agree 100% with Js comments - and am no old foagey - just brought up to respect eachother and be polite and considerate etc - it goes along way.


----------



## saint

sssgucci said:


> I am trying to understand some peoples views but I cant comprehend.
> 
> Ok, What would you do if you were in Uphikers shoes?
> 
> Say you came back to your TT and the porka driver had spat on your car. What would you do/say to him?


I would ignore it - if somebody was so petty to spit on a car then they'd not warrant wasting anytime on them. Confronting them would just play into their hands and prolly give them further satisfaction. Why stoop to their level.


----------



## TTotal

Nice work Gary :wink:

PS this type of incident is rife throughout the country and not just SE England .

Wherever you go it is dangerous to make eye contact with anyone.

Yet again I agree with Tim.


----------



## jampott

sssgucci said:


> I am trying to understand some peoples views but I cant comprehend.
> 
> Ok, What would you do if you were in Uphikers shoes?
> 
> Say you came back to your TT and the porka driver had spat on your car. What would you do/say to him?


Why would you need to do / say ANYTHING?

Could you be certain it WAS this guy who did it?

Would I be confident that he wasn't prepared to pull out a knife or something?

Would I be really that bothered, as no damage has been done?

Would I then come to a seemingly adult car forum and brag about how "hard" I was, and how "tough" I was when dealing with this nasty Porsche man?

Some of us lead more interesting lives to care about the small shit.


----------



## sssgucci

saint said:


> sssgucci said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to understand some peoples views but I cant comprehend.
> 
> Ok, What would you do if you were in Uphikers shoes?
> 
> Say you came back to your TT and the porka driver had spat on your car. What would you do/say to him?
> 
> 
> 
> I would ignore it - if somebody was so petty to spit on a car then they'd not warrant wasting anytime on them. Confronting them would just play into their hands and prolly give them further satisfaction. Why stoop to their level.
Click to expand...

I dont mean this in a rude/offensive way or anything but I find your view amazing. I can't understand how you would let them do that.


----------



## paulb

Because it is only a car and no damage was done except to pride :roll:


----------



## sssgucci

paulb said:


> Because it is only a car and no damage was done except to pride :roll:


Yes but you may not care. To me my car is not "only a car" and my pride is important.


----------



## Dotti

paulb said:


> This thread and the personalities involved make me glad I neither own a TT or live in London (East), Essex or Kent


So where you live you don't have nasty people, CHAVS and people on your roads with TTs? :roll:. Wake up, every county has a council house area as well as a weatlhy posh one!


----------



## saint

sssgucci said:


> paulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is only a car and no damage was done except to pride :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but you may not care. To me my car is not "only a car" and my pride is important.
Click to expand...

My pride would be more dented if he spat on me!! I would find that deeply offensive - but I'd be hard pushed to resort to violence. Is being spat on a violent act or just someone showing their disdain? Same with the vehicle.


----------



## jonhaff

if everyone just walked away and said nothing people wont know that what they did was wrong.... i believe in speaking up and he did the right thing and was considerabley less risky seeing it was a porker than say a clio or other chav type person.

In fact it anoys me that English people dont speak up often enough... you dont have to accept that type of behavour from anyone and there is nothing wrong in saying so.

I always shout or hoot another driver if they are doing something wrong, they need to know its wrong.


----------



## paulb

^Abi^ said:


> So where you live you don't have nasty people, CHAVS and people on your roads with TTs? :roll:. Wake up, every county has a council house area as well as a weatlhy posh one!


Now then Abi, I never said any of that. It's not about living in a nice area or a nasty one it's about not wanting to associate with the vocal elements of the "LEEK" chapter of the TT Owner's Club who come across as vigilantes. Not the kind of people I would like to associate with, or be associated with.

Yes, there are TT owners in the village I live in, we have a council estate and we have some chavvy people. However, I have heard none of these people condoning violent action like I have on here. It's not about wealth or where you live, merely a comment on a certain section of this forum and my perception of their views on life - simple.

So, take that Essex chip of your shoulder - there's a good lass.


----------



## jandrews

Well I have just spent 20 minutes reading this thread and I'm not even sure where to start with a reply.

What would I have done, well I suppose that depends on the size of the guy that did it. If he was bigger than me, what choice would I have, walk away I guess. But to be honest, I donâ€™t think a scrawny little guy would do this, through the fear of retaliation. In this day and age, you have to be very careful with all that you say and do, because, as has been said, you donâ€™t know if someone is carrying a gun, or a knife, and your life could be over very quickly indeed over something so trivial.

Butâ€¦and this is a big butâ€¦..I would have driven away absolutely lividâ€¦and would have wished Iâ€™d done something.

Why the hell should someone get away with this sort of behavior?

Does this mean that Michael Carroll of Norfolk, the lottery winner is excusable with what he gets up to? After all, he is only throwing burgers at people in the street, and being verbally abusive. Is this acceptable? What about all these kids who are causing havoc across the country and being served with AsBoâ€™s, should we all be turning the other cheek and pretending its not really happening.

I myself am not a physically violent person. Sure, Iâ€™ve had my fair share of road rage before and have shouted and screamed at people. But Iâ€™m not sure someone should be beaten black and blue. For whatever reason, But I donâ€™t believe we should turn the other cheek. I agree with many of the words already written on this thread that the world has become very soft in its reactions to this sort of thing.

What with people spouting their beliefs in the hope of inciting violence, gypsies being able to stop and drop anywhere they please without being prosecuted, and the general ability of squatters to do as they please (please see recent press for examples of these and many other incidents). The law has become a crazy world where the victim stays the victim and has to look on whilst the perpetrator gets away scott free, or at least until the law can be rewritten to take his actions into account.

I think the truth is that many people would like to retaliate in some form but would be worried about the possible repercussions, whether it is your victim, or the law.

That is my pieceâ€¦Iâ€™ll stand back and await the attack.


----------



## dee

like it or not its the real world we live in.... Tim you have made some valid points, in an ideal world, but where are you going to draw the line - spit? eggs? scratch? crowbar? niece assualted? mugged? It may have been said in jest but I do think you may very well have been beaten up or bullied at school... you have an interesting witty repartee and I certainly enjoy reading much of your confrontational posts - all very interesting in cyberworld. Perhaps you would turn the other cheek in real world, because from experience you are well aware that if you stuck your neck out away from the forum (not just LEEK territory!) with your persona, you could lose it... 

wouldnt life be great if we all walked around smiling at one another, waving at like minded enthusiasts, opening doors, giving up seats and shopping for our elderly neighbours. I'm sure no-one wants a violent society, but when we let wrong doings slide (by we, I mean society) we give wrong doers the proverbial inch, and they come back for the mile. If you dont stick up for yourself, no one else will, and you will be trodden on. "survival of the fittest" is somewhat extreme, but there are similarities in this fact of life...


----------



## saint

> i believe in speaking up and he did the right thing and was considerabley less risky seeing it was a porker than say a clio or other chav type person.


LAMO - What if he was some gangsta hood drug dealer from the ghetto that would not think twice about popping a cap in yer ass?

Again this chav stuff - chav is a young working class person who dresses in sports clothing - nothing more nothing less.


----------



## scott28tt

jonhaff said:


> if everyone just walked away and said nothing people wont know that what they did was wrong.... i believe in speaking up and he did the right thing and was considerabley less risky seeing it was a porker than say a clio or other chav type person.
> 
> In fact it anoys me that English people dont speak up often enough... you dont have to accept that type of behavour from anyone and there is nothing wrong in saying so.
> 
> I always shout or hoot another driver if they are doing something wrong, they need to know its wrong.


Isn't it slightly different though when you have the safety of a metal capsule or two between you and them?

As has already been said here, what if the guy pulled a knife?

There's a big difference between swearing in someone's face, swearing at them in their car from your car, and swearing at someone here on this forum.

Each to their own, if someone was stupid enough to spit on my car then I'd not want to take my chances standing toe-to-toe with them personally.


----------



## saint

> opening doors, giving up seats and shopping for our elderly neighbours


I do - I do - I have offered (though last time was for my immediate neighbour who ain't that old)


----------



## jonhaff

I think my point was not that I get angry and hit anyone but to make sure that I knew what they had done and i didnt approve of it, whatever way you wish to convey that point will be individual to your personality.

The best approach is to try and do this in a manner becoming of a police officer. Excess me sir, but....


----------



## jampott

dee said:


> like it or not its the real world we live in.... Tim you have made some valid points, in an ideal world, but where are you going to draw the line - spit? eggs? scratch? crowbar? niece assualted? mugged? It may have been said in jest but I do think you may very well have been beaten up or bullied at school... you have an interesting witty repartee and I certainly enjoy reading much of your confrontational posts - all very interesting in cyberworld. Perhaps you would turn the other cheek in real world, because from experience you are well aware that if you stuck your neck out away from the forum (not just LEEK territory!) with your persona, you could lose it...
> 
> wouldnt life be great if we all walked around smiling at one another, waving at like minded enthusiasts, opening doors, giving up seats and shopping for our elderly neighbours. I'm sure no-one wants a violent society, but when we let wrong doings slide (by we, I mean society) we give wrong doers the proverbial inch, and they come back for the mile. If you dont stick up for yourself, no one else will, and you will be trodden on. "survival of the fittest" is somewhat extreme, but there are similarities in this fact of life...


I find it pretty hilarious that your mock-psychology of my childhood paints such a picture of my youth in suburban Solihull...

FWIW, I tried to avoid "fighting" as a child - taught from an early age by my parents that violence doesn't solve anything, and worried more about being caught fighting by the teachers than actually getting into the scrap itself. It was far easier to answer a call to arms with the very foundations of my current witty outlook on life - and trust me - I was as respected for my humour as the school bully for his "hardness". Being as big or bigger than most helped in me not getting picked on too. Sure, I'd have the odd comment about my name (hehehehe) and, occasionally, my physique - but I was large, then, rather than fat. I swam competitively, played rugby competitively, but also had the intellect and inclination for the chess team and the orchestra.

I am, actually, as confrontational in real life as I am on the forum. In fact I'm exactly the same, as many of the regulars will agree. To me, "confrontational" means using words, not fists. Its possible to be assertive and get your own way without being aggressive.

I don't see not getting aggressive as "turning the other cheek". In fact providing these people with any response at all is exactly what they were looking for. In upiker's case, we'll never know why the guy spat on his car - so that is possibly a poor example to use. The guy wasn't expecting an immediate reaction. But I usually find that rising to their bait gives them an easy victory...

In short, I won't lower myself to the base level of others. If I'm physically attacked (and I have been) I'll fight. And I'll fight to win. But I don't see anything to be gained by unnecessary physical confrontation. Hauling people out of their cars. The risks far outweigh any benefit you are going to gain.

Thank fuck none of you hold any positions of real power, or are armed in the line of duty. You can't use the excuse that "society is going downhill" to become a race of savages. Haven't you read "Lord of the Flies"?


----------



## dee

jampott said:


> Thank fuck none of you hold any positions of real power, or are armed in the line of duty.


wrong.... :wink:


----------



## jampott

dee said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank fuck none of you hold any positions of real power, or are armed in the line of duty.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.... :wink:
Click to expand...

No, but I also know you aren't an advocate of shooting innocent people on trains. So despite how you come across, you must have a reasonable bone in your body somewhere.


----------



## saint

Woot - I can call you a fat ugly bastard then without fear of you punching me!!! 

<takes breath>

FAT UGLY BASTARD

<flame suit on>


----------



## jampott

saint said:


> Woot - I can call you a fat ugly bastard then without fear of you punching me!!!
> 
> <takes breath>
> 
> FAT UGLY BASTARD
> 
> <flame suit on>


You'll have to look in my general direction, though - not into the mirror


----------



## dee

saint said:


> opening doors, giving up seats and shopping for our elderly neighbours
> 
> 
> 
> I do - I do - I have offered (though last time was for my immediate neighbour who ain't that old)
Click to expand...

so do many of us saint.... but thats not the issue hear is it... :wink:

I think we (most here) are likeminded in that respect, I'm sure (I hope) none here have a regular curry, pint and a punchup on a saturday night - our difference appears to be what we are prepared to accept to be done against us and our rection to it... irrespective of whether or not we condone violence.


----------



## upiker2005

jampott said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> like it or not its the real world we live in.... Tim you have made some valid points, in an ideal world, but where are you going to draw the line - spit? eggs? scratch? crowbar? niece assualted? mugged? It may have been said in jest but I do think you may very well have been beaten up or bullied at school... you have an interesting witty repartee and I certainly enjoy reading much of your confrontational posts - all very interesting in cyberworld. Perhaps you would turn the other cheek in real world, because from experience you are well aware that if you stuck your neck out away from the forum (not just LEEK territory!) with your persona, you could lose it...
> 
> wouldnt life be great if we all walked around smiling at one another, waving at like minded enthusiasts, opening doors, giving up seats and shopping for our elderly neighbours. I'm sure no-one wants a violent society, but when we let wrong doings slide (by we, I mean society) we give wrong doers the proverbial inch, and they come back for the mile. If you dont stick up for yourself, no one else will, and you will be trodden on. "survival of the fittest" is somewhat extreme, but there are similarities in this fact of life...
> 
> 
> 
> I find it pretty hilarious that your mock-psychology of my childhood paints such a picture of my youth in suburban Solihull...
> 
> FWIW, I tried to avoid "fighting" as a child - taught from an early age by my parents that violence doesn't solve anything, and worried more about being caught fighting by the teachers than actually getting into the scrap itself. It was far easier to answer a call to arms with the very foundations of my current witty outlook on life - and trust me - I was as respected for my humour as the school bully for his "hardness". Being as big or bigger than most helped in me not getting picked on too. Sure, I'd have the odd comment about my name (hehehehe) and, occasionally, my physique - but I was large, then, rather than fat. I swam competitively, played rugby competitively, but also had the intellect and inclination for the chess team and the orchestra.
> 
> I am, actually, as confrontational in real life as I am on the forum. In fact I'm exactly the same, as many of the regulars will agree. To me, "confrontational" means using words, not fists. Its possible to be assertive and get your own way without being aggressive.
> 
> I don't see not getting aggressive as "turning the other cheek". In fact providing these people with any response at all is exactly what they were looking for. In upiker's case, we'll never know why the guy spat on his car - so that is possibly a poor example to use. The guy wasn't expecting an immediate reaction. But I usually find that rising to their bait gives them an easy victory...
> 
> In short, I won't lower myself to the base level of others. If I'm physically attacked (and I have been) I'll fight. And I'll fight to win. But I don't see anything to be gained by unnecessary physical confrontation. Hauling people out of their cars. The risks far outweigh any benefit you are going to gain.
> 
> Thank fuck none of you hold any positions of real power, or are armed in the line of duty. You can't use the excuse that "society is going downhill" to become a race of savages. Haven't you read "Lord of the Flies"?
Click to expand...

Jesus don't you go on Timmy!

YAWN. :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Anyway, if my car was spat on, I would have attempted to sniff a bigger and better greeny than his and spit it on his door handle where he has to open it  . So ladylike I know :lol: :-* . I would have to have lessons mind you in how to get the full 'spit 'n' gob' technique


----------



## dee

jampott said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank fuck none of you hold any positions of real power, or are armed in the line of duty.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but I also know you aren't an advocate of shooting innocent people on trains. So despite how you come across, you must have a reasonable bone in your body somewhere.
Click to expand...

Tim - how I come across?? 

I havent once suggested violence here was necessary. I do however believe it to have been a satisfactory resolution to an unfortunate situation.... I believe I am still being reasonable... or am I confusing that with realistic :wink:


----------



## garyc

So is it repressed homosexuality then? Cool.

It deffo never happened. 

S'funny how easy it is for some to confuse assertiveness for aggression.

It's all going very well tho.

"Did you spill my virtual pint? And are you looking at my virtual bird?" [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## Kell

A lot of it does depend on who you're confronting and very little of it has to do with the car they drive or the clothes they wear. Your Porsche driver could well be an East End Gangster and your little bit of fun may cost you dearly in the near future. As it stands however, I think the fact that he scrambled away means he's probably just a tosser.

Those that have met me should know that I'm a pretty easy going bloke and am not driven to violence quickly. However, there are certain things worth protecting. Family? Definitely. Friends? Probably. A car? Maybe not.

My wife's circumstances were different in that it was kids that were involved so any threatening (or actual physical) behaviour would merely have resulted in in one of us being prosecuted. Not only that, as she was on her own, had she gone to confront them, it would have meant leaving Poppy in the car by herself.

And besides, finding out the back story has led me to believe that she did the right thing. THe parents of these kids regularly turn up on our neighbours doorstep shouting and screaming and threatening to kill them. THe police have been involved on numerous occasions.

Very very long story, but I guess that's the problem of living on a new estate. Would certainly put me off buying another new house.


----------



## L8_0RGY

genocidalduck said:


> Funny you should say that also the next morning a couple of coppers came up my office on a different matter, but i assumed it was for what happened the previous night. Anyway they said oh we heard about that etc etc. Then the lady cop said well you know what to do next time. i said whats that. She said get there before us in future! Problem was it was of a police radio that i found out where the b'stards were.


Don't tell me about f'ing coppers and muggings.

I was mugged 7 years ago with a friend in Surbiton

We called the Police the night of the mugging and they came round to my friends house and took statements and everything, but what was the best thing they could comment on after just being held with a knife to my neck? Basically that i had a bad taste in music (it was my records that were nicked on the way to DJ'ing at a party)

Through our own investigative work we found out who did it - it was a set up.

Did the Pigs do ANYTHING though? No.

They put a car outside this blokes house for a week they claimed and they said "no one came or went apart from him". Well, how clever are you Mr Copper, of course no one did as the thief wouldn't obviously have people coming round to buy records or a mixer or headphones off him would he.

The Pigs in this country are shit and as my American girlfriend has said to me before, until they actually scare the citizens of this country like they do in the States, everyone will view them as a laughing stock.


----------



## dee

garyc said:


> So is it repressed homosexuality then? Cool.


gary - are you by any chance homophobic? or are you a *********** looking for a partner? there are spcialist magazines you know... :-*


----------



## hoTTdog

If you break it down all that upiker did was insist that the guy cleans up after his mess. What's wrong with that? Surely if someone littered your front garden you'd tell them to pick it up? Maybe not with their tongue! But I can't see how doing so could possibly make your actions unreasonable.

Some people still need to be taught the difference between right and wrong. Say nothing and you're almost encouraging them to keep doing it. I'm sure that after crossing upiker the guy will definately think twice before doing something like that again. And I for one am glad that he does.

P.S. This whole story sounds quite strange. Are you sure it wasn't a dream?


----------



## dee

^Abi^ said:


> Anyway, if my car was spat on, I would have attempted to sniff a bigger and better greeny than his and spit it on his door handle where he has to open it  . So ladylike I know :lol: :-* . I would have to have lessons mind you in how to get the full 'spit 'n' gob' technique


nice Abi.... note to self, would rather watch cricket that attend next LEEK meet.... :wink:


----------



## Kell

L8_0RGY said:


> The Pigs in this country are shit and as my American girlfriend has said to me before, until they actually scare the citizens of this country like they do in the States, everyone will view them as a laughing stock.


Just to pick up on that last point, I hardly think that criminal behaviour is any less prevalent in the states because their cops are armed.


----------



## L8_0RGY

jampott said:


> sssgucci said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to understand some peoples views but I cant comprehend.
> 
> Ok, What would you do if you were in Uphikers shoes?
> 
> Say you came back to your TT and the porka driver had spat on your car. What would you do/say to him?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you need to do / say ANYTHING?
> 
> Could you be certain it WAS this guy who did it?
> 
> Would I be confident that he wasn't prepared to pull out a knife or something?
> 
> Would I be really that bothered, as no damage has been done?
> 
> Would I then come to a seemingly adult car forum and brag about how "hard" I was, and how "tough" I was when dealing with this nasty Porsche man?
> 
> Some of us lead more interesting lives to care about the small shit.
Click to expand...

Too right.

Earlier on in this thread i didn't agree with some of your comments but these last couple of pages i think you've been bang on the mark.

A friend of mine shows no signs of road rage when people cut him up or anything else that would annoy others. His reasoning for this - exactly the same as yours - if this person was to get out of the car with a gun/bat/knife, would his life be worth risking just for the sake of someone cutting (no pun intended) him up?

The same can be said for spitting on someone elses car; i've come to my car before and had to remove phelgm from the door handle, not pleasant i know but it's jealousy.

I actually caught someone once trying to let down my tyres and i had similar thoughts running through my head (do i injure him or embarass him). I went for the latter and the Police came along and put him in handcuffs whilst a crowd of about 20 people stood and watched. Considering he lived on the same street i was glad with the treatment he got as he was severely embarrassed and won't be doing it again i suspect.

I'm also suprised as to how this thread can go on for 9 pages - 3 in the space of a couple of hours!

Don't any of you lot have any work to do? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

dee said:


> like it or not its the real world we live in.... Tim you have made some valid points, in an ideal world, but where are you going to draw the line - spit? eggs? scratch? crowbar? niece assualted? mugged? It may have been said in jest but I do think you may very well have been beaten up or bullied at school... you have an interesting witty repartee and I certainly enjoy reading much of your confrontational posts - all very interesting in cyberworld. Perhaps you would turn the other cheek in real world, because from experience you are well aware that if you stuck your neck out away from the forum (not just LEEK territory!) with your persona, you could lose it...
> 
> wouldnt life be great if we all walked around smiling at one another, waving at like minded enthusiasts, opening doors, giving up seats and shopping for our elderly neighbours. I'm sure no-one wants a violent society, but when we let wrong doings slide (by we, I mean society) we give wrong doers the proverbial inch, and they come back for the mile. If you dont stick up for yourself, no one else will, and you will be trodden on. "survival of the fittest" is somewhat extreme, but there are similarities in this fact of life...


I would like to know what LEEK has got to do with this....I'm sorry but some of you still havnt got it......I will explain how this came about even though it is there in the events section of how this came about.

Nando for a laugh came up with it.....As it happens to be the most polite and considerate person i have had the pleasure of knowing!  . So a couple of us were having abit of fun with it, i.e the logo, keyrings, t-shirts  ( available to buy in anysize you wish, just see Hornster  )........Then to our surprise there was a flame about it...so we continued to play up to it as to poke abit of fun to the serious members of the forum and poking fun at ourselfs. Basically all tongue in cheek as we dont take much seriously as we arnt experts on our cars as some of the very helpful people on this site ( WAK, CLARKO etc ) So we just meet up go to the pub have a laugh take the piss out of eachother etc etc. I've met Upiker and the reason im defending his actions other than i would have probably done the same thing is because he just happens to be a very decent and likable person and very Funny.

Please dont Take the LEEK seriously we dont. :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc

dee said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is it repressed homosexuality then? Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> gary - are you by any chance homophobic? or are you a *********** looking for a partner? there are spcialist magazines you know... :-*
Click to expand...

What's homophobic about my comment? Pithy yes, phobic no. :roll:

<<phobia; phobic: an exaggerated usually inexplicable and illogical fear of a particular object, class of objects, or situation >>

My language was deliberate and PC unlike your own sweetie. '***********' indeed. :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck

Actually nothing wrong with calling a *********** a ***********! none of my fudgepacking friends have a problem with it.........Great thing about gay people well the ones that i know. They havnt got a chip on there shoulder know its abit of fun to which end i get the odd joke from them i.e

Three things a straight guy should never say in a gay bar

1 Fuck me i need a drink
2 Fuck me its cold in here
3 Fuck me i need my stall to be pushed in


----------



## garyc

genocidalduck said:


> Actually nothing wrong with calling a *********** a ***********! none of my fudgepacking friends have a problem with it.........Great thing about gay people well the ones that i know. They havnt got a chip on there shoulder know its abit of fun to which end i get the odd joke from them i.e
> 
> Three things a straight guy should never say in a gay bar
> 
> 1 Fuck me i need a drink
> 2 Fuck me its cold in here
> 3 I need my stall to be pushed in


lol


----------



## dee

well... in the absence of an IQ test this has been a good day as far as flame room is concerned.... :roll:

Uncle Al - I know your there - would you care to join in... be quick though please, a couple of hours in the gym beckons before the night shift...


----------



## genocidalduck

dee said:


> well... in the absence of an IQ test this has been a good day as far as flame room is concerned.... :roll:
> 
> Uncle Al - I know your there - would you care to join in... be quick though please, a couple of hours in the gym beckons before the night shift...


Careful he'll hit you with his Hammer


----------



## L8_0RGY

dee said:


> Uncle Al - I know your there - would you care to join in... be quick though please, a couple of hours in the gym beckons before the night shift...


If you are going to join in it might well be worth me taking home the laptop so i can tap in to the free wireless internet i've managed to pick up in my flat and enjoy this lively thread later


----------



## Dotti

This thread has gone way off topic! :roll: :?


----------



## genocidalduck

^Abi^ said:


> This thread has gone way off topic! :roll: :?


Better for it to go off topic rather than having people taking pot shots at eachother..

[smiley=drummer.gif] Where is the Love [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## dee

genocidalduck said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> well... in the absence of an IQ test this has been a good day as far as flame room is concerned.... :roll:
> 
> Uncle Al - I know your there - would you care to join in... be quick though please, a couple of hours in the gym beckons before the night shift...
> 
> 
> 
> Careful he'll hit you with his Hammer
Click to expand...

jamie - get with the program bud! its a big stick.... :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

dee said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> well... in the absence of an IQ test this has been a good day as far as flame room is concerned.... :roll:
> 
> Uncle Al - I know your there - would you care to join in... be quick though please, a couple of hours in the gym beckons before the night shift...
> 
> 
> 
> Careful he'll hit you with his Hammer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jamie - get with the program bud! its a big stick.... :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeah but yeah but i thought he may have traded it in now......considering his new name 

guess he wants something that will make abit more of a impact


----------



## genocidalduck

Wow just gone up another Star........Ive got to much time on my hands.

YES I HAVE


----------



## dee

very quick mate...!!! very good :wink: long day!


----------



## genocidalduck

dee said:


> very quick mate...!!! very good :wink: long day!


Yes im often told im to quick :? Usally when im in bed though


----------



## raven

Only just caught up with this thread and I agree with jampoTT. I also find it odd that this sort of thing happens to some people and not to others - I woudl suggest that for someone to spit on your car, there simply must have been some provocation. People don't just spit on someone else's car!

If it had happened to me, I would have figured that this guy wants a response, and would be prepared for a response - be it with a knife or whatever. Do I want to risk everything for petty vengeance? As Tim said, the appropriate response is to walk away.

Blaming our impotent police force is missing the point. If the police cannot deal with these sort of incidents, then the solution is NOT to deal with incidents yourself through violence. We live in a civilised democracy (I thought until reading some of the posts on this thread) and we have an excellent media or even your MP to escalate things to. Violence is sad and depressing and even more so when it is in retaliation.


----------



## genocidalduck

raven said:


> Only just caught up with this thread and I agree with jampoTT. I also find it odd that this sort of thing happens to some people and not to others - I woudl suggest that for someone to spit on your car, there simply must have been some provocation. People don't just spit on someone else's car!
> 
> If it had happened to me, I would have figured that this guy wants a response, and would be prepared for a response - be it with a knife or whatever. Do I want to risk everything for petty vengeance? As Tim said, the appropriate response is to walk away.
> 
> Blaming our impotent police force is missing the point. If the police cannot deal with these sort of incidents, then the solution is NOT to deal with incidents yourself through violence. We live in a civilised democracy (I thought until reading some of the posts on this thread) and we have an excellent media or even your MP to escalate things to. Violence is sad and depressing and even more so when it is in retaliation.


There doesnt have to be provocation.......Most people do this simply because they are idiots.


----------



## scoTTy

So after reading 10 pages, all I've actually got from this thread is that we can call Jampott names and gob on his car and he won't hit us.

I'm now trying to work out whether this info is worth the time invested reading it all. I think I know the answer. :roll:


----------



## jampott

scoTTy said:


> So after reading 10 pages, all I've actually got from this thread is that we can call Jampott names and gob on his car and he won't hit us.
> 
> I'm now trying to work out whether this info is worth the time invested reading it all. I think I know the answer. :roll:


Gob on my car would go some way to cleaning it... :lol:


----------



## jonhaff

so you see someone's dog crap on the grass where a sign says no dog poo and make no attempt to clear it up... and your kids are playing on the grass....

Do you :
a) ignore it, its not your issue
b) go tut tut as you walk by
c) say I hope you are going to pick that up
d) confront them angrily and tell them to pick that up as your kids are playing.
e) follow them home and crap on their lawn

?

My personality says c. and id either have done the same on the gob or as he left gobbed on his car.


----------



## Sim

I have just spent most of the first half of the Man United game reading this and this is much more fun. Very interesting Criminologically throughout.

A few observations...

I agree that violence solves nothing but you may have challenged the bloke in an assertive and non-aggressive way. Ask why he had done it and explained how it pissed you off. Instead threats of violence are more likely to lead to further problems in the future. I just hope for your sake that you don't park near him again. I wonder what he might do if you are not around...

I also agree with Tim that all the calls for violence are naÃ¯ve and are perhaps the reason for the problems in society. Too many people are too quick to condemn and too slow to try to understand. For all you lot know something really tragic may have just happened to this bloke involving a TT. His wife may have been killed in a RTA by a drunk TT driver â€" still deserve a kicking?

I have also found it sad how people stereotype and use sweeping statements. TT owners going down hill, TT Forum going down hill, society is going down hill (historical amnesia?), council house owners = criminal. It is just all bollocks.

Research is showing that engagement with those committing crime is far more effective than punitive measures. Restorative justice is showing some promising signs when used effectively.

Anyway just my 2p's worth.


----------



## jonah

I just hope the next time your in this situation or anyone else for that matter, the guy doesn't pull a knife on you and use it :?

I'm in agreement with Tim and many others here


----------



## mike_bailey

My friend was knocked off of his bike when a careless guy swung his car door open. To cap it all the bloke started swearing and blamed him.

Riding back home that night he saw the guy's car still parked where it was so he let all the tyres down.

Prefer that type of justice although I guess it could have been a punch up if the guy had seen him do it and he did change his cycling route after that!


----------



## nutts

Very funny thread :lol: :lol: :lol: Massive reactions and over reactions 

I do hope no-one harbours any long lasting grudges regarding some of the comments made in this thread :roll: We are (after all) all mates, aren't we :wink:

To be honest... I haven't a clue what I would do in the same circumstance. I would prefer it if he had voluntarily licked it off, but can't see how I could get him to do that unless I showed him the false CID card I carry around


----------



## jampott

jonah said:


> I just hope the next time your in this situation or anyone else for that matter, the guy doesn't pull a knife on you and use it :?
> 
> I'm in agreement with Tim and many others here


I'm going to frame this thread. TTotal AND jonah both agreeing with me... its like all my fucking Christmas and Birthdays have come at once...   :lol: :lol: :-*


----------



## nutts

jampott said:


> I'm going to frame this thread. TTotal AND jonah both agreeing with me... its like all my fucking *Christmas* and *Birthdays *have _come_ at once...   :lol: :lol: :-*


Which one is Jonah and which one is TTotal :roll:


----------



## jampott

John is most definately Santa. Comes once a year, and that's down a chimney... :lol:


----------



## nutts

jampott said:


> John is most definately Santa. Comes once a year, and that's down a chimney... :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

paulb said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where you live you don't have nasty people, CHAVS and people on your roads with TTs? :roll:. Wake up, every county has a council house area as well as a weatlhy posh one!
> 
> 
> 
> Now then Abi, I never said any of that. It's not about living in a nice area or a nasty one it's about not wanting to associate with the vocal elements of the "LEEK" chapter of the TT Owner's Club who come across as vigilantes. Not the kind of people I would like to associate with, or be associated with.
> 
> Yes, there are TT owners in the village I live in, we have a council estate and we have some chavvy people. However, I have heard none of these people condoning violent action like I have on here. It's not about wealth or where you live, merely a comment on a certain section of this forum and my perception of their views on life - simple.
> 
> So, take that Essex chip of your shoulder - there's a good lass.
Click to expand...

I wouldnt worry buddy. Because i wouldnt want to associate myself with a snobby, patronising person like yourself.........That isnt a personal attack, just what i picked up from your post.

It has nothing to do with being vigilantes. It has to do with your reaction when it is done infront of your face. If you think im a mindless lout then you are far from the truth.....I take pride in having a good name in my area, from which i got through donating to local charities, and giving prizes for local school fete's raffle's and general helping in the community. To the point where i was approached to run for council by the local conservative party. ( To be honest i dont think i would be any good at it as im not the most literate of people and prefer to do, rather than sit in chambers talking about it ).

As for my fellow LEEK friends i hold them all in high regard knowing full well that they are a decent bunch of lads that if they saw anyone in difficulty they wouldnt hesitate to help that person...Esp Upiker who i do admire for his job of putting his own life at risk to help people.

Just because we may believe in taking a different course of action to you doesnt make us any less of a person than you.. Each individual takes a different course of action than the next! Does it make us right? Maybe not, but i think some poeple need a active response to curb there ways. Just giving them some verbal or turning the other cheek in my experience makes them braver the next time they feel the need to do something vile!


----------



## dee

well said Jamie - I'd vote for you :wink:


----------



## renton72

paulb said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where you live you don't have nasty people, CHAVS and people on your roads with TTs? :roll:. Wake up, every county has a council house area as well as a weatlhy posh one!
> 
> 
> 
> Now then Abi, I never said any of that. It's not about living in a nice area or a nasty one it's about not wanting to associate with the vocal elements of the "LEEK" chapter of the TT Owner's Club who come across as vigilantes. Not the kind of people I would like to associate with, or be associated with.
> 
> Yes, there are TT owners in the village I live in, we have a council estate and we have some chavvy people. However, I have heard none of these people condoning violent action like I have on here. It's not about wealth or where you live, merely a comment on a certain section of this forum and my perception of their views on life - simple.
> 
> So, take that Essex chip of your shoulder - there's a good lass.
Click to expand...

Paulb

You attitude stinks, you for one know very well that your comments are blowing this all out of proportion:

â€˜it's about not wanting to associate with the vocal elements of the "LEEK" chapter of the TT Owner's Club who come across as vigilantes. Not the kind of people I would like to associate with, or be associated withâ€™

There is no right or wrong way to act in a situation that Upiker was put in, its all very well sitting behind you keyboard taking the moral high ground, but branding people vigilantes and thugs is out of order.

Do you really think for one minute we go round bashing up people for fun?

Are you one of those people that if a stranger is getting beaten up / harrassed or in need of assistance in a situation you just walk on by as it has nothing to do with you?

Chris


----------



## jampott

> Do you really think for one minute we go round bashing up people for fun?


From reading the comments on this thread, I'm afraid I do... and anyone who isn't prepared to get their fists out is obviously some kind of pussy. 

BTW - that "we' isn't necessarily the "LEEK" crowd. Its any of the braying self-righteous lynch mob on here...

The TT is the now the XR3i of the new millenium. Discuss.


----------



## Dotti

jampott said:


> The TT is the now the XR3i of the new millenium. Discuss.


Now that is stereotyping! :roll:


----------



## dee

^Abi^ said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> The TT is the now the XR3i of the new millenium. Discuss.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is sterotyping! :roll:
Click to expand...

no... its sour grapes :lol: he couldnt fit in his cos of all the pies (but blames it on the dogs) :wink: ... and however much he modified it it was always slower than a standard one when carrying a chap of such portly proportions :wink: thats why he needs a 6000bhp bus :lol:


----------



## saint

> To the point where i was approached to run for council by the local conservative party. ( To be honest i dont think i would be any good at it as im not the most literate of people and prefer to do, rather than sit in chambers talking about it ).


LOL - who told you that? Being literate is certainly not a requirement to become a councillor - our Provost CAN HARDLY STRING TO CENTENCASES TOGETHER wihot Goaing allover the shop.

TT the new XR3i - very interesting : certainly has the potential to be.


----------



## jampott

dee said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> The TT is the now the XR3i of the new millenium. Discuss.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is sterotyping! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no... its sour grapes :lol: he couldnt fit in his cos of all the pies (but blames it on the dogs) :wink: ... and however much he modified it it was always slower than a standard one when carrying a chap of such portly proportions :wink: thats why he needs a 6000bhp bus :lol:
Click to expand...

Ahhh now it becomes clear. Dee has an irrational dislike of men bigger than him.


----------



## upiker2005

jampott said:


> Do you really think for one minute we go round bashing up people for fun?
> 
> 
> 
> From reading the comments on this thread, I'm afraid I do... and anyone who isn't prepared to get their fists out is obviously some kind of pussy.
> 
> BTW - that "we' isn't necessarily the "LEEK" crowd. Its any of the braying self-righteous lynch mob on here...
> 
> The TT is the now the XR3i of the new millenium. Discuss.
Click to expand...

Don't flatter yourself egotistical self Timmy. :wink:


----------



## jampott

upiker2005 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think for one minute we go round bashing up people for fun?
> 
> 
> 
> From reading the comments on this thread, I'm afraid I do... and anyone who isn't prepared to get their fists out is obviously some kind of pussy.
> 
> BTW - that "we' isn't necessarily the "LEEK" crowd. Its any of the braying self-righteous lynch mob on here...
> 
> The TT is the now the XR3i of the new millenium. Discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't flatter yourself egotistical self Timmy. :wink:
Click to expand...

pardon?


----------



## garyc

jampott said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope the next time your in this situation or anyone else for that matter, the guy doesn't pull a knife on you and use it :?
> 
> I'm in agreement with Tim and many others here
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to frame this thread. TTotal AND jonah both agreeing with me... its like all my fucking Christmas and Birthdays have come at once...   :lol: :lol: :-*
Click to expand...

Nah, you're just being softened up for the sucker punch. :wink:

I wouldn't say that the Forum is going downhill (neither is it going uphill ......gardening :lol: :lol: :lol: ), but ther is a definate departure and newer, tougher macho direction being pursued by some these days. Sweet boys.

How very exciting. Chase me. Chase me. Chase me. :wink:


----------



## dee

jampott said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> The TT is the now the XR3i of the new millenium. Discuss.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is sterotyping! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no... its sour grapes :lol: he couldnt fit in his cos of all the pies (but blames it on the dogs) :wink: ... and however much he modified it it was always slower than a standard one when carrying a chap of such portly proportions :wink: thats why he needs a 6000bhp bus :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh now it becomes clear. Dee has an irrational dislike of men bigger than him.
Click to expand...

thats the best you can do.... Tim, you dissapoint me... :lol:


----------



## jampott

dee said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> The TT is the now the XR3i of the new millenium. Discuss.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is sterotyping! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no... its sour grapes :lol: he couldnt fit in his cos of all the pies (but blames it on the dogs) :wink: ... and however much he modified it it was always slower than a standard one when carrying a chap of such portly proportions :wink: thats why he needs a 6000bhp bus :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh now it becomes clear. Dee has an irrational dislike of men bigger than him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats the best you can do.... Tim, you dissapoint me... :lol:
Click to expand...

If you want to stoop to the "fat bastard" comments, I ain't gonna join you in the gutter... :-*


----------



## BreTT

Interesting thread. A word of warning for all you "have a-go heros" out there. My father was such a man. He caught some guys breaking into his car, confronted them, and got murdered for his trouble. They were never caught.

Think about it. It *IS* just a car.


----------



## TTotal

....so what was this thread all about?

Oh yeh having a go at my mate Tim as usual :wink:


----------



## saint

TTotal said:


> ....so what was this thread all about?
> 
> Oh yeh having a go at my mate Tim as usual :wink:


  you got mates?


----------



## BreTT

saint said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....so what was this thread all about?
> 
> Oh yeh having a go at my mate Tim as usual :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> you got mates?
Click to expand...

CYBERmates... :wink:


----------



## TTotal

saint said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....so what was this thread all about?
> 
> Oh yeh having a go at my mate Tim as usual :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> you got mates?
Click to expand...

Yeh quite a few actually :-* Would you like to join them?


----------



## TTotal

Oh shit I am in between the Haggis crunchers


----------



## saint

TTotal said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....so what was this thread all about?
> 
> Oh yeh having a go at my mate Tim as usual :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> you got mates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh quite a few actually :-* Would you like to join them?
Click to expand...

Please.... the ones I know are a bit odd really.


----------



## dee

jampott said:


> If you want to stoop to the "fat bastard" comments, I ain't gonna join you in the gutter... :-*


I never said that  I'm not exactly waife like myself... :wink:

I find in funny that someone who had a TT, as did his lady friend, then both sell it and jump on the slate the TT bandwagon.. Obviously thats your prerogative, but its interesting that you aliken the TT to the XR3i, when in reality an old man max powering a bus is a little more along the XR3i stereotype... :wink:


----------



## saint

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....so what was this thread all about?
> 
> Oh yeh having a go at my mate Tim as usual :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> you got mates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CYBERmates... :wink:
Click to expand...

Oi - shall we not mention the Aussie ankle biting incident and your high chair?


----------



## saint

TTotal said:


> Oh shit I am in between the Haggis crunchers


That's munchers and not crunchers thanks - get back to your tripe


----------



## garyc

saint said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....so what was this thread all about?
> 
> Oh yeh having a go at my mate Tim as usual :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> you got mates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CYBERmates... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oi - shall we not mention the Aussie ankle biting incident and your high chair?
Click to expand...

to the unitiated, the mind must boggle.....


----------



## jampott

dee said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to stoop to the "fat bastard" comments, I ain't gonna join you in the gutter... :-*
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that  I'm not exactly waife like myself... :wink:
> 
> I find in funny that someone who had a TT, as did his lady friend, then both sell it and jump on the slate the TT bandwagon.. Obviously thats your prerogative, but its interesting that you aliken the TT to the XR3i, when in reality an old man max powering a bus is a little more along the XR3i stereotype... :wink:
Click to expand...

I don't generally slate the TT. I am pretty well able to understand both its merits and faults.

It's also pretty obvious that, with many more of them around, the demographics of the average owner have changed a LOT in the last 2 years or so.

So whilst the "car" itself has barely changed in the 4.5 years since I bought mine, I think the owership package has. I think that's fair comment - but whether you think its changed for the better or worse is the key point, I guess.

I really don't think an exhaust, induction kit and short shift constitute "Max Powering"... :lol:


----------



## Dotti

dee said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to stoop to the "fat bastard" comments, I ain't gonna join you in the gutter... :-*
> 
> 
> 
> but its interesting that you aliken the TT to the XR3i
Click to expand...

 :lol: ..... that could be because some LEEK :wink: has modded his XR3i with some curves and made it into a TT replica but forgot the rings or infact decided to leave them off to be like some on here who have done this  :wink:


----------



## dee

ok not Max power...

more like....










:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:wink:


----------



## garyc

jampott said:


> I really don't think an exhaust, induction kit and short shift constitute "Max Powering"... :lol:


Ooooh I do.

"Tim's a Chav. Tim's a Chav. Tim's a Chav." :lol:

Prolly, innit?


----------



## jampott

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't think an exhaust, induction kit and short shift constitute "Max Powering"... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh I do.
> 
> "Tim's a Chav. Tim's a Chav. Tim's a Chav." :lol:
> 
> Prolly, innit?
Click to expand...

I prefer to see myself as Neuvo Rich than chav... :lol:


----------



## Lisa.

BreTT said:


> Interesting thread. A word of warning for all you "have a-go heros" out there. My father was such a man. He caught some guys breaking into his car, confronted them, and got murdered for his trouble. They were never caught.
> 
> Think about it. It *IS* just a car.


Now there stands the thought for the day.

The way this whole thread is progressing is very sad indeed. The "community" is changing and whereas the TT was once only owned by people that earned them, they are now also owned by people who think they "deserve" them, much like the guys you refer to above, I fear.

The TT is certainly the new man's XR3i and it's reading bully boy antics like these that will pave it's demise, you all sound like a bunch of tossers.


----------



## TTotal

dee said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to stoop to the "fat bastard" comments, I ain't gonna join you in the gutter... :-*
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that  I'm not exactly waife like myself... :wink:
> 
> I find in funny that someone who had a TT, as did his lady friend, then both sell it and jump on the slate the TT bandwagon.. Obviously thats your prerogative, but its interesting that you aliken the TT to the XR3i, when in reality *an old man max powering a bus is a little more along the XR3i stereotype... * :wink:
Click to expand...

He's just a young lad , dont be hard on him :?


----------



## Dotti

XR3i's still exist so nothing has replaced them! Other than nova boy, corsa boy possibly. Besides, you can't compare the two cars Ford and Audi. Sorry but you can't! :?.

Oh and another thing. The TT is a group 18 insurance what is an XR3i! :roll:


----------



## Lisa.

dee said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to stoop to the "fat bastard" comments, I ain't gonna join you in the gutter... :-*
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that  I'm not exactly waife like myself... :wink:
> 
> I find in funny that someone who had a TT, as did his lady friend, then both sell it and jump on the slate the TT bandwagon.. Obviously thats your prerogative, but its interesting that you aliken the TT to the XR3i, when in reality an old man max powering a bus is a little more along the XR3i stereotype... :wink:
Click to expand...

Dee, kindly find a post of mine when I slag off the TT?


----------



## garyc

Can I just say at this point that I love _everyone_ here?

And that I am not gay, although I did give the concept serious consideration when pondering the options list for my TT back in 99.

:twisted:


----------



## jampott

garyc said:


> Can I just say at this point that I love _everyone_ here?
> 
> And that I am not gay, although I did give the concept serious consideration when pondering the options list for my TT back in 99.
> 
> :twisted:


You aren't gay? *sigh*


----------



## Lisa.

garyc said:


> Can I just say at this point that I love _everyone_ here?
> 
> And that I am not gay, although I did give the concept serious consideration when pondering the options list for my TT back in 99.
> 
> :twisted:


 

I must have a chat with you, we have some catching up to do 

( What do you think of the new members on the forum then? not like the old days is it?  )


----------



## dee

Lisa. said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to stoop to the "fat bastard" comments, I ain't gonna join you in the gutter... :-*
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that  I'm not exactly waife like myself... :wink:
> 
> I find in funny that someone who had a TT, as did his lady friend, then both sell it and jump on the slate the TT bandwagon.. Obviously thats your prerogative, but its interesting that you aliken the TT to the XR3i, when in reality an old man max powering a bus is a little more along the XR3i stereotype... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dee, kindly find a post of mine when I slag off the TT?
Click to expand...

sorry Lisa, a coma in the right place, and read it the way I am will answer your concern :wink:


----------



## saint

dee said:


> ok not Max power...
> 
> more like....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :wink:


That's good!! Great wee bit on Today this morning about Bush and the way the World looks at America these days : Only in America could someone so inarticulate be elected to the most powerful position in the World (twice)- World sees America as being a land of "Tims" :wink: guzzling the largest % of the Worlds resources - America is however a prime example of modernity and civilisation that the World aspires to.

Right on woop woop God is on our side - land of the free and home of the brave.....

ho hum


----------



## aidb

Looks like the spirit of Gaydon's done a runner. :lol:


----------



## jampott

dee said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to stoop to the "fat bastard" comments, I ain't gonna join you in the gutter... :-*
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that  I'm not exactly waife like myself... :wink:
> 
> I find in funny that someone who had a TT, as did his lady friend, then both sell it and jump on the slate the TT bandwagon.. Obviously thats your prerogative, but its interesting that you aliken the TT to the XR3i, when in reality an old man max powering a bus is a little more along the XR3i stereotype... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dee, kindly find a post of mine when I slag off the TT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry Lisa, a coma in the right place, and read it the way I am will answer your concern :wink:
Click to expand...

The right place for a coma is in hospital...


----------



## BreTT

dee said:


> sorry Lisa, a coma in the right place, and read it the way I am will answer your concern :wink:


Eh? Can someone translate into English please?


----------



## dee

Lisa. said:


> ( What do you think of the new members on the forum then? not like the old days is it?  )


OK new guys...

brown nosing the likes of Lisa boyfriend must from henceforth be adhered to as the forum is going down hill :lol:

:wink:


----------



## Dotti

jampott said:


> The right place for a coma is in hospital...


That's bully talk and you know it! :wink: :-*


----------



## saint

> sorry Lisa, a coma in the right place, and read it the way I am will answer your concern


Is a come right in any place? Must be really inconvenient if you are driving or walking along the street - just think of the embarrassment of publically relaxing your bowel and bladder


----------



## dee

I'm eating thank you saint - is that really necessary


----------



## garyc

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just say at this point that I love _everyone_ here?
> 
> And that I am not gay, although I did give the concept serious consideration when pondering the options list for my TT back in 99.
> 
> :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't gay? *sigh*
Click to expand...

No, but my boyfriend is.


----------



## BreTT

garyc said:



> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....so what was this thread all about?
> 
> Oh yeh having a go at my mate Tim as usual :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> you got mates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CYBERmates... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oi - shall we not mention the Aussie ankle biting incident and your high chair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to the unitiated, the mind must boggle.....
Click to expand...

Well, she looked at my pint, so I offered her outside! My two 6ft+ mates that were drinking with me (saint and Jac225TT) were complete wimps and tried to make peace. I was having none of it, so jumped down off my stool, raised myself up to my full 5'5" and showed her who was boss.

I can tell you, EVERYONE in the pub was really impressed and they all know not to mess with me in the future! :roll:


----------



## Lisa.

dee said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ( What do you think of the new members on the forum then? not like the old days is it?  )
> 
> 
> 
> OK new guys...
> 
> brown nosing the likes of Lisa boyfriend must from henceforth be adhered to as the forum is going down hill :lol:
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Is that what I said? I very much doubt it.

Besides, I would have used punctuation.


----------



## BreTT

saint said:


> Is a come right in any place?


Well, that is a highly personal question, but let me explain something to you. A mummy bee and a daddy bee who love each other very much..... :wink:


----------



## aidb

Hey,
That's not FAIR!!!!!!!

Lisa and Tim are *tag teaming. :x :wink:

*Apologies if that's a sexual euphemism.  :lol: :wink:


----------



## dee

Lisa. said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ( What do you think of the new members on the forum then? not like the old days is it?  )
> 
> 
> 
> OK new guys...
> 
> brown nosing the likes of Lisa boyfriend must from henceforth be adhered to as the forum is going down hill :lol:
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what I said? I very much doubt it.
> 
> Besides, I would have used punctuation.
Click to expand...

I didnt say you said that :lol:

oh my.... did you guys swap sides last night... it really doesnt (or should that be _doesnâ€™t_) become you... by all means correct my grammar or my spelling of my fourth language... please do, as I am quite obviously illiterate..... give me your best Japanese, Thai or Turkish, and I will reciprocate [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## garyc

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is a come right in any place?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is a highly personal question, but let me explain something to you. A mummy bee and a daddy bee who love each other very much..... :wink:
Click to expand...

ROFL 

ps do you lot know that I am on leave today and actually posting in my _own_ time?   

_<<staring out window at garden that is just not going to tidy itself>>_

Still I am going out for lunch and will probably have a little lie down afterwards.....

No apologies for taking this OT. But can we have some more manly posturing and anecdotes please? Some ones that actually happened would be very nice. :twisted:


----------



## garyc

dee said:


> give me your best Japanese, *Thai *or Turkish, and I will reciprocate [smiley=stupid.gif]


Do you by any chance speak fluent Lady Boy? :wink:


----------



## saint

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is a come right in any place?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is a highly personal question, but let me explain something to you. A mummy bee and a daddy bee who love each other very much..... :wink:
Click to expand...

Freudian Slip there  :wink:


----------



## BreTT

garyc said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is a come right in any place?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is a highly personal question, but let me explain something to you. A mummy bee and a daddy bee who love each other very much..... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL
> 
> ps do you lot know that I am on leave today and actually posting in my _own_ time?
> 
> _<<staring out window at garden that is just not going to tidy itself>>_
> 
> Still I am going out for lunch and will probably have a little lie down afterwards.....
> 
> No apologies for taking this OT. But can we have some more manly posturing and anecdotes please? Some ones that actually happened would be very nice. :twisted:
Click to expand...

My first day back after a week off doing exactly the same....enjoy your day off! :wink:


----------



## dee

garyc said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> give me your best Japanese, *Thai *or Turkish, and I will reciprocate [smiley=stupid.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Do you by any chance speak fluent Lady Boy?
Click to expand...

I believe thats a sign laguage although I'm not versed in that dialect. One of yours? :wink:


----------



## Lisa.

aidb said:


> Hey,
> That's not FAIR!!!!!!!
> 
> Lisa and Tim are *tag teaming. :x :wink:
> 
> Apologies if that's a sexual euphemism.  :lol: :wink:


No, we operate totally independently, he's down south and I'm in the middle somewhere  :wink:

Anyway, he's more than capable of holding his own court. :wink:


----------



## garyc

Lisa. said:


> aidb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> That's not FAIR!!!!!!!
> 
> Lisa and Tim are *tag teaming. :x :wink:
> 
> Apologies if that's a sexual euphemism.  :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> No, we operate totally independently, he's down south and I'm in the middle somewhere  :wink:
> 
> Anyway, he's more than capable of holding his own court. :wink:
Click to expand...

I'd imagine he is holding his own right now.... :wink:


----------



## jampott

Lisa. said:


> aidb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> That's not FAIR!!!!!!!
> 
> Lisa and Tim are *tag teaming. :x :wink:
> 
> Apologies if that's a sexual euphemism.  :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> No, we operate totally independently, he's down south and I'm in the middle somewhere  :wink:
> 
> Anyway, he's more than capable of holding his own court. :wink:
Click to expand...

I only send Lisa in when it threatens to get a bit physical... 8) :lol:


----------



## dee

garyc said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> That's not FAIR!!!!!!!
> 
> Lisa and Tim are *tag teaming. :x :wink:
> 
> Apologies if that's a sexual euphemism.  :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> No, we operate totally independently, he's down south and I'm in the middle somewhere  :wink:
> 
> Anyway, he's more than capable of holding his own court. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd imagine he is holding his own right now.... :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## genocidalduck

[smiley=guitarist.gif] What the forum needs now.....is love....Sweet love....mmMMmmmMmM mMmmmM MMMmM  dont know the rest of the words


----------



## garyc

.....It's the only thing that there's just too little of"


----------



## Dotti

genocidalduck said:


> [smiley=guitarist.gif] What the forum needs now.....is love....Sweet love....mmMMmmmMmM mMmmmM MMMmM  dont know the rest of the words


Bollox it does and you know it  .

What Jamie really ment was 'what the forum needs is one big great meet so we can all confront eachother, say how it is to eachothers faces and beat the living day lights out of eachother to prove the 'LEEK' lot are true gangsters! :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Actually No

Despite this thread has brought out alot of confrontation and bitching. It is just a Forum and i still respect everybody on this forum and also still like everyone on this forum regardless of what they think of me. Some on occassions stretch my patience, but i know i do the same to them. We cant agree on everything...But that doesnt matter. I've had countless arguments with my closest friends and family but that doesnt mean i think any less of them or take a disliking to them over it. After 5 minutes its all forgotten. Hopefully this is the case for everyone on here and hope no one takes it to personal.

Just my thought of the day


----------



## Dotti

genocidalduck said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Actually No
> 
> Despite this thread has brought out alot of confrontation and bitching. It is just a Forum and i still respect everybody on this forum and also still like everyone on this forum regardless of what they think of me. Some on occassions stretch my patience, but i know i do the same to them. We cant agree on everything...But that doesnt matter. I've had countless arguments with my closest friends and family but that doesnt mean i think any less of them or take a disliking to them over it. After 5 minutes its all forgotten. Hopefully this is the case for everyone on here and hope no one takes it to personal.
> 
> Just my thought of the day


Your still a tosser *biff*  :wink: :-*


----------



## genocidalduck

^Abi^ said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Actually No
> 
> Despite this thread has brought out alot of confrontation and bitching. It is just a Forum and i still respect everybody on this forum and also still like everyone on this forum regardless of what they think of me. Some on occassions stretch my patience, but i know i do the same to them. We cant agree on everything...But that doesnt matter. I've had countless arguments with my closest friends and family but that doesnt mean i think any less of them or take a disliking to them over it. After 5 minutes its all forgotten. Hopefully this is the case for everyone on here and hope no one takes it to personal.
> 
> Just my thought of the day
> 
> 
> 
> Your still a tosser *biff*  :wink: :-*
Click to expand...

Yes at least 4 times a day


----------



## Dotti

Can I watch!  ........ Oh god [smiley=stop.gif]  :-*


----------



## genocidalduck

^Abi^ said:


> Can I watch!  ........ Oh god [smiley=stop.gif]  :-*


No its a private matter where i can sit back close my eyes and have sex with whoever i wish


----------



## Dotti

... flip in ek ducky bit TMI there mattey  :lol:. Your forum LEEK mates will never be able to look at you in the same light ever again :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott

genocidalduck said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I watch!  ........ Oh god [smiley=stop.gif]  :-*
> 
> 
> 
> No its a private matter where i can sit back close my eyes and have sex with whoever i wish
Click to expand...

What a complete wanker! :-*


----------



## genocidalduck

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I watch!  ........ Oh god [smiley=stop.gif]  :-*
> 
> 
> 
> No its a private matter where i can sit back close my eyes and have sex with whoever i wish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a complete wanker! :-*
Click to expand...

Eeeewwww enough of the :-* Tim........You just aint my type :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Can he watch? :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

NO!


----------



## Dotti

:lol:


----------



## jonah

jampott said:


> John is most definately Santa. Comes once a year, and that's down a chimney... :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Oh and thanks! :wink:


----------



## nutts

This thread becomes weirder and weirder :roll:


----------



## TTotal

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.a ... 0212320003

[smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## TTotal

http://svt.se/hogafflahage/hogafflaHage ... stekor.swf :lol:


----------



## dee

TTotal said:


> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=0212320003
> 
> [smiley=santa.gif]


thats off topic and you know it John! :x

:wink:


----------



## Dotti

I have seen these before!


----------



## TTotal

http://www.rathergood.com/fishy/


----------



## Dotti

:lol: .... I love that one.


----------



## Heaven SenTT

What a load of old bollox a majority of people on here post - there are truly some extremely bored people here with very little else in thier lives.


----------



## clived

Heaven SenTT said:


> What a load of old bollox a majority of people on here post - there are truly some extremely bored people here with very little else in thier lives.


Compared to your wide range of informative posts ;-) (Yes, just kidding, in the flavour of the day....)


----------



## dee

Heaven SenTT said:


> What a load of old bollox a majority of people on here post - there are truly some extremely bored people here with very little else in thier lives.


get a life!


----------



## Heaven SenTT

thanks for that. I've been reading this forum for a long time, but quite frankly some of the cretinous and opinionated posts by certain individuals on here have proved to me that it clearly is not worth any retort.


----------



## Heaven SenTT

dee said:


> get a life!


960 posts in less than two months?

have you looked in the mirror recently :lol:


----------



## dee

Heaven SenTT said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> get a life!
> 
> 
> 
> 960 posts in less than two months?
> 
> have you looked in the mirror recently :lol:
Click to expand...

yes, every morning at 4am when I shave to go to work to help pay for your bus pass grandad :lol:


----------



## Heaven SenTT

dee said:


> Heaven SenTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> get a life!
> 
> 
> 
> 960 posts in less than two months?
> 
> have you looked in the mirror recently :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, every morning at 4am when I shave to go to work to help pay for your bus pass grandad :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## W7 PMC

Jesus wept.

Totally missed this thread & it appears that it ran away with itself.

It does appear that their are a new bread on the forum who think that talking the talk is gonna impress people or in the main start a fight.

The original post is laughable. I would certainly have taken any such person who gobbed on my car fully to task, but if no damage i really don't think i'd have dragged him out of his car a kicked fcuk out of him.

Had the police become involved, it would be you who'd feel the long arm of the law, not him. Defending ones property is one thing but i believe you went totally OTT & crossed the line.


----------



## Heaven SenTT

dee said:


> Heaven SenTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> get a life!
> 
> 
> 
> 960 posts in less than two months?
> 
> have you looked in the mirror recently :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, every morning at 4am when I shave to go to work to help pay for your bus pass grandad :lol:
Click to expand...

Ah! having now read through your previous posts, i can see how your cerebrum is misfiring (which it clearly is)

You think i'm Uncle Albert :lol: :lol: :lol:

sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## dee

dont believe you..... :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport

> It does appear that their are a new bread on the forum who think that talking the talk is gonna impress people or in the main start a fight.


Dont worry Paul, the schools go back in a weeks time so it'll be a lot quieter on here


----------



## Wallsendmag

Where did this thread spring from?


----------



## Heaven SenTT

dee said:


> dont believe you..... :wink:


that doesn't suprise me, but trust me - i am not! and if people like you are in a "position of power or armed" then God help the rest of us or any innocent Brazillians walking around who happen to look exactly like the Terrorist we were after!!


----------



## kingcutter

How dare you park near a porsche i would spit on both your windows and piss up your windscreen.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

On a serious note i would love to know why he did it.


----------



## dee

Heaven SenTT said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont believe you..... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> that doesn't suprise me, but trust me - i am not! and if people like you are in a "position of power or armed" then God help the rest of us or any innocent Brazillians walking around who happen to look exactly like to the Terrorist we were after!!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:

you cant throw me of the trail with that crap grandad :lol: you know y views on this and your pretending you dont - not biting :-*

do you still change gear mid bend... 

go on tell us a war story :wink:

did you have to pull up yet another user name because you knew you would need to come back in the future? or were you upset your posts were ignored on the last few threads :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

coupe-sport said:


> It does appear that their are a new bread on the forum who think that talking the talk is gonna impress people or in the main start a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry Paul, the schools go back in a weeks time so it'll be a lot quieter on here
Click to expand...

*LOL* Good point


----------



## Heaven SenTT

dee said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> you cant throw me of the trail with that crap grandad :lol: you know y views on this and your pretending you dont - not biting :-*
> 
> do you still change gear mid bend...
> 
> go on tell us a war story :wink:
> 
> did you have to pull up yet another user name because you knew you would need to come back in the future? or were you upset your posts were ignored on the last few threads :lol:


----------



## scoTTy

The IP address being used matches one other user and it's not who you think.

Of course I can't reveal who that person is. :lol:


----------



## dee

i knew there was something dodgy going on :wink:

4 spurious posts.... a little suspect in the forwardness of a newbie....

elementary my dear watson [smiley=toff.gif]

who cares anway...









my work here is done :wink:


----------



## Heaven SenTT

dee said:


> my work here is done :wink:


 If only that were true :wink: 8)


----------



## dee

Heaven SenTT said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> my work here is done :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> If only that were true :wink: 8)
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

And sooooo with that it carries on and on and on and on and on and on 

Come on Heaven SenTT Who aare ya..Who are ya 

I reckon you is Dee just arguing with yourself so you can gee yourself up for his next big game  :wink:


----------



## dee

genocidalduck said:


> And sooooo with that it carries on and on and on and on and on and on
> 
> Come on Heaven SenTT Who aare ya..Who are ya
> 
> I reckon you is Dee just arguing with yourself so you can gee yourself up for his next big game  :wink:


 :lol: thats a good idea [smiley=idea.gif]

nah... its probably just one of those oldtimers who are quite obviously _postist / I was here first'ist_ and wanted another name to say something with bacause of feeling threatened... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

